# Four mares up on cam now



## weerunner

Hey everyone. I only had one mare foaling last year but this year I have 4 in March and one in July. So I have multiple stalls up. Nellie is due the end of February, Marcella and Fly due in the first week of March and Lady bug is due the second week in March. I hope they keep it spread out like this, but we all know how mares can be. I could have three of them foaling at once with my luck. Anyways, all eyes are appreciated. Here is the MareWatchers link for anyone who wants to watch. Cameras are off during the day until we get closer, but will be on at night. God bless.

http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/huybersutopiaminiatures.htm

My email to let me know if you're not receiving the camera signal and it is evening here. The horses should be in every night.

[email protected]


----------



## a mini dream come true

Welcome, Amanda,



:yeah



:yeah More mares to watch



:yeah



Please tell us more about your mares. What time zone are you in? I'm trying to pull up the stream now.



We know how those mares can decide to change the rule book



:rofl



. They like to make their own rules as they go along.



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## weerunner

I'm in atlantic time zone. So right now it is daytime and everyone is out for the day. Will be up again tonight though.

Nellie is a tricky one, she only udders up a week or so before she foals (she went 323 days with her last foal). She's first up. Marcella has only had one other foal and was pasture bred, so no idea how long she went with that one. Fly is a maiden, my own little foal from 2008 (that is a stressful one for me). And Ladybug loves to go early (311-325 days). So like I say they could foal together as they were all bred in the first three weeks of April)

Here is link to my blog that I update each month with the girls belly pics, etc.

http://www.weerunner.blogspot.com/


----------



## a mini dream come true

Great Pics and beautiful mares.



Isn't it wonderful to see one line? Your girls are reaslly getting big. Poor Delilah doesn't look near as big as yours. From the back you can hardly tell and we're thinking probably March. I don't have a due date for her and no real foaling history as far as how long she went. Anyway I'm so excited for you. Four babies in March. I'll be watching



:shocked . I'm in central time zone so can't watch a whole lot right now but as you get closer I'm sure I'll be watchin yours and Delilah.


----------



## Eagle

Welcome to the nut house Amanda



Thank you for letting us into your barn





Are the cams off at the moment as it won't load for me?


----------



## weerunner

Yes EAgle at the time you were looking the cams were off, they go on my time around 5pm when I put the horses in. They are on now if you see this message.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh goodie - more girls to watch over!








Be sure to keep us updated with progress please Amanda - good luck!


----------



## Wings

Welcome



:salute

Thanks for letting us loony lot into your barn


----------



## cassie

Welcome



 Your girls are gorgeous! Will try keep an eye on them when I can


----------



## cassie

Hi Amanda, its 12 am your time n your prob sleeping, but the 4th cam isn't coming up...? says video loss...

if this happens are you ok with us hitting low alert? I can't ring international sorry... hope everything is ok... Diane are you still awake?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hi WELCOME from Wales UK..I will be watching..have all the cams up here and the picture quality is very good 



 Looking forward to seeing more babies


----------



## lucky lodge

welcome to the nut house all your girls are just the cuties..and big bellys



will be watching

thanks for sharing



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## weerunner

Hey all, thanks for taking interest in my little mares. There are actually two with lacing. Nellie and fly, it is harder to tell on Fly as she is chestnut coloured (actually silver bay) whereas Nellie is a nice dark bay. Marcella, the black mare across from Nell is a minimal black appy with Falabella (Grosshills Comofin Falabella, is her great granddad). All four mares were bred to a chestnut pinto who is double registered, and all the mares are too.

As I'm sure you'll figure out, I have a weaver! Ladybug was injuring as a yearling and spent a few months recouperating alone in a stall. That was her way of whiling away the hours. She does not pass this undesireable trait down to her foals, proof is the horse in the stall across from her - Fly. Fly is Ladybugs 2008 foal. She's a maiden and that one makes me nervous, she was my very first foal.

There is no camera 4, but there is no way to configure my multiplexer to have just three cameras so I have to have that blank screen, but I'll turn off the feed on it so it does not say video lost.

any other questions and concerns, let me know.

my email is [email protected]


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the info, your girls are all adorable. Were they on marestare last year?

p.s you are up early


----------



## weerunner

Yes I did have my mare up on marestare last year, but just found the cost too much this year, so switched to Mare watchers. I get up around 615am so I can get the stalls cleaned, horse fed, dogs fed, etcc.... before I head off to work. I am so happy to be able to have these guys up on the internet so I can see them when I'm at work and during the night without having to run to the barn. It was -15 degrees Celcius last night and I like to avoid those temps when possible.

The following are the gestations of the 4 mares on Cam right now.

Nellie - 288 days (foaled around day 323 last foal)

Marcella - 277 days (no history on her)

Fly 279 days (she's my maiden girl)

Ladybug AKA 'the weaver' - 272 days (she has foaled 311-325 for me)

So I have a ways to go yet. Ladybug is just starting to make a little udder, everyone else is waiting for more civilized temps.


----------



## Eagle

I thought so, the cams look further away but I recognised "the weaver"





They are very entertaining to watch so this should be a fun journey.



Thanks again for letting us in, we are a bit annoying and nutty but your girls will be watched more ore less 24/7.




renee


----------



## MeganH

Welcome!






Glad we can help watch your girls for you!


----------



## cassie

ok, cool thanks for letting us know... will keep an eye on them for you





can I ask what weaving is? I have never heard of it before lol


----------



## weerunner

Horses that spend alot of time in their stalls will sometimes resort to a vice to occupy their time. Some will chew their stalls, some suck wind, and some will begin to weave. Ladybug developed this little habit when she was very young and she will resort to weaving when she is unhappy or bored with her surroundings. She just shifts her weight from one front foot to another and back again while waving her head back and forth in rhythm with her feet. It doesn't do her any harm as she is not as obsessive as some horses, but she does her fair share. When she gets in Stage one of labor I often think she weaves so fast she could fly away! I've tried stall balls, lickits, etc... But it's like smoking for her, nothing can replace it. She even does it in the paddock when she is wanting to come into the barn. She's a funny duck.


----------



## cassie

thanks for explaining, I haven't seen this before lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Mine is doing the same thing..I thought it was my computer..


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks, I hadn't heard of it either. Three of my ams are up Diane, but the little cycle in the center is still turning.Haz always done it.


----------



## cassie

I have all three





just wondering though... which one is Marcella? lol


----------



## weerunner

Marcella is is the stall with Nellie, on the left hand side. She's the one with Falabella in her. Hoping for something real colourful from her.

Sorry the cams were down for a bit, not sure why. I'm looking into it.


----------



## Eagle

I am late getting up today



it is 3 20am and I am here now


----------



## Lindi-loo

what an earth are you doing up at that time Renee??..I thought I was bad with my catnapping all night but getting up at 3.30am in the dark 



 roll on early morning daylight at least we can get outside then and potter


----------



## Eagle

Lindi, us horsey girls are weird you know! Eagle is having problems again so I went to check him.

Has anyone seen Ladybug? I haven't seen her for ages


----------



## weerunner

Good Morning All!!! It is raining pretty hard here today, Jan. 24th. So the girls will stay inside on camera for a treat. I did udder checks this morning and Fly (my maiden mare) is making progress. It is not much, but it is significant for a maiden. She's at day 278 or so today. Here are the pics






Flys' udder at day 277






Fly's udder today at day 278

I'm going to move the Ladybug camera so it faces directly at her so she can't be camera shy. I'll do that today after work.

Have a good day everyone!

amanda


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the pics she is definitely starting.

Moving ladybug's cam will be great cos she hide all night. Ggrrrrr


----------



## MeganH

I had never heard of this marewatchers site til now. Glad you could get them on cam!


----------



## Eagle

Me neither Megan, we learn so much here from our friends


----------



## weerunner

Yes Marewatchers is a inexpensive alternative and so far, I'm pleased with it.

I moved Ladybugs cam to just her stall, hopefully she can't hid quite as much now. Let me know what you think, it can be brought down even more if necessary.

Fly's udders are even bigger this evening. I mistook her dates though, she is at day 282, so right on time to be uddering a bit. None of the other girls are quite there yet.


----------



## cassie

Oooo how exciting Amanda! Will take a look at the cams during the day...



What a good girl fly is starting to bag up for her momma


----------



## weerunner

Nothing new in udder land today. It's going to be mild and cloudy today, so they are all out in the paddock for some fresh air and exercise. Fly and Marcella are acting increasingly uncomfortable, they might be the first two to foal if this is any indication. Fly spends most of her night lying down and gettting up and lying down again. Marcella lays down a fair bit also, but I've also noticed she's started doing the cricket thing with her back legs. Like a cricket trying to make noise (rubbing her one back leg up and down over her other back leg). All good entertainment for now before anyone gets really serious. I figure we're probably at least 30 days to a foal, but there's always the chance of a surprise. The girls are at days 277-290 today.

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## cassie

Cool yay for progress  I remember my Suzie kept doing the cricket thing peob a month before foaling so all sounds good to me lol Can I ask who the foal is in your profile pic? Can we see a recent pic please?


----------



## weerunner

The filly that is in my avatar is Penny. she is a blue eyed overo pinto out of Ladybug, (stallion was a solid silver dapple). So I think where I've bred her to a pinto this time, I may very well get a nice loud pinto from her this time around. Fly is Ladybugs foal also, she has no blue eyes, but she does have lacing on her back.

I do have updated pics of Penny, but they are on my other computer which is not hooked to a monitor right now. I'll see if I can get them tomorrow.


----------



## cassie

Lol that's ok, she is cute



Whenever you get the time is fine


----------



## weerunner

Cassie, I went out and took some pictures today of Penny in her winter coat. Hard to see it under there, but she is a lovely fine little mare, she's turning two this year.











This is Ladybugs last foal born in 2010.


----------



## weerunner

And for anyone who wants updated pics of the pregnant mares.... Here are some taken today

Nellie, a wide load as usual, Day 291






Ladybug, at day 276. Also pretty wide looking.






Then Fly, the one with the most udder and my maiden girl, Day 283.











And finally Marcella. She's been acting very uncomfortable today and she seems to have dropped. I didn't bother taking her behind picture because you can't even see her belly on each side anymore. Seems a little early for such things. She's at day 281.


----------



## cassie

Naw they all look so so good!! How many foals has Marcella had? How tall is she? Penny has the most amazing markings



Lol what a lovely girl



Those girls sure are a wide load lol



Wow!!! Lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a great bunch of girls Amanda!!









And Penny is cute too - I love her colouring.


----------



## weerunner

Marcella is about 35 inches tall, and this is only her second foal. She was really big across last week, baby must have moved position. I'm sure it will move back again, it's really too early for it to be lining up for foaling yet. She was bred twice once in the first week of April and then again near the third week. I've been assuming she took in the second set, but maybe not. So I guess theoretically it is not impossible that she is at day 298. Which would make a little more sense if she really has dropped. I'll be watching her closely just in case. Bah, Mares! You just never can tell with them.

Thanks for the compliments on all my little ones. They are my passion. They get me up in morning and give me something to do with myself after work. Dont know what I'd do without them.

Well I'm off to go feed the darlings and check udders, etc...


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW They are a beautiful bunch!



Please update us on what's going on with them when you get back from feeding. That';s' where I'm headed.


----------



## weerunner

nothing new to report, no udder development since last time I checked. I've got quite a ways to go (30 days?). Mares are at days 276-291.


----------



## a mini dream come true

That's ok. We'll be watching



and waiting with you


----------



## weerunner

Thanks so much, it means everything to me to have a dedicated bunch of watchers. I have to apologize to anyone who was trying to watch last night. My computer decided to do a windows update and then on it's own decided to restart, which of course stopped the Mare Cameras from sending their feeds to the website. GRRR. Anyways I disabled that option today, so that wont happen again.

Have a good night everyone


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I just love those lop-sided "wide-load" pictures!!!


LOl I do to Diane



I love when mares have the look at me I'm in foal look!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

oh thay are gorgous..even in there winter woolies


----------



## weerunner

They looked so tiny in the summer when I look at their 3 months pics. Amazing how they transform!

Here are there prebelly pics






Nellie






Marcella






Ladybug






Fly


----------



## Wings

Lovely girls!







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I just love those lop-sided "wide-load" pictures!!!



Same! Remember how Fantasy looked before Storm arrived?



:rofl poor darling!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wow What a transformation



Beautiful and slick in the summer and Beautiful and woolie wide loads in the winter



There is no doubt that they are carring foals.


----------



## cassie

the difference is amazing LOL


----------



## Eagle

The girls look great and thanks for posting, Ladybug was so shiny in her summer coat, I am a little green





3.20 am cam time and fly and Ladybug are munching, and Nellie and Marcella are resting.


----------



## weerunner

Eagle, it is awesome that you are in a totally different time zone. What time was it for you when it was 320 cam time? It's good to know someone is awake to see them at that time of the night (for me).

All out for a bit today, as it is goiing to storm later on, but hubby will put them in for me when it starts as he is staying home.

ttyl

amanda


----------



## MeganH

Beautiful girls! Look how they have grown!!


----------



## Eagle

Amanda it was 8.20 am for me



I am 5 hours ahead of you, when the girls are close I can watch them from around 6.30 am (1.30am your time) but before I get up they will be watched by our Aussie friend Cassie



so the girls will get no privacy


----------



## weerunner

EAgle, that is so wonderful. I try to stay up nights when they get close, but we all know how easy it is to just close your eyes for one second and bam - you're asleep. I'm trying to make sure I get lots of sleep right now because in about 2 weeks or so, I'm not going to feel so comfortable going to sleep and thinking they are not going to foal. but the udders have a ways to go yet.


----------



## Eagle

Amanda do you do milk tests? I used Foal-Time last year and it was amazing how accurate it was!


----------



## weerunner

I used both Foaltime and Mother Natures strips last year. I found I prefer the MN's. I have an order coming next week. No rush as there is not much to test at this point. But it wont be long. Marcella has started a little udder too today, so 3 of 4 have begun the process of getting ready.


----------



## MeganH

I won a Mother Nature's Foaling Predictor kit from one of the fishing games here on LB! I am so excited to get to use them with Laney in a few months!


----------



## Eagle

I must remember to order mine too soon.




foaling is so exciting


----------



## weerunner

I live for it. I love the whole process. I have a great big binder. I keep the exact details of each breeding, and from then on, I record details of each pregnancy every week or so. All details of udder development, size and shape of belly, and other notables are all recorded as they go along. I take great enjoyment in filling out stallion reports, breeding certs, foal registration forms. These are all filled out immediately and then I wait for the babies to be born so I can send them in. And I get to fill in double the forms this year too as I am getting everyone double registerd this year.

the watching mares just doing nothing for hours for the few moments when they do something exciting: swish tail, bite sides, yawn, bum scoot, anything at all that might be a sign (make more notes in my binder).

the whole birthing process, sorting out if foal is positioned correctly, if the placenta is detached, if the amNiotic sack tears on it's own or needs my help. If a foot is misplaced or the foal is breach.

Towelling dry the foal, treating umbilical cord, checking for foals response to sounds, sights.

Helping little one to drink or in a rare treat, watching it discover the teat all on it's own. Making sure little one is pooping and peeing on it's own.

tying up placental tissues, checking the placenta for tears or abnormalities.

There is just nothing about the whole thing that I dont like. It's my absolute joy. Hubby can't understand but has learned that you dont mess with mom and her horses, especially at foaling time.

LOL, there you go, now you all know I'm a nutso too jsut like you all.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Amanda you girls look just fabulous in their summer coats.









I do love seeing my girls all furry, fuzzy and cuddly in their winter greatcoats, but then I also like the summer months when they are all slick and gleaming - it's just the inbetween seasons of Spring and Autumn when their coats are doing the changeover that I get a little disappointed with their appearances.


----------



## bluebird

Wow... what a great new concept! To be able to watch a live mini foaling on the internet! I hope I don't miss it. Your fuzzy girls are so darn cute!


----------



## weerunner

bluebird said:


> Wow... what a great new concept! To be able to watch a live mini foaling on the internet! I hope I don't miss it. Your fuzzy girls are so darn cute!



Well if you stay tuned for the next month, you'll be sure to see one. I myself have these four who will foal by mid March and lots of others on here have girls getting close too. It's a awesome opportunity to see something alot of people never get a chance to see. I hope you do get to see one.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Welcome to the nut house Bluebird. We'll be having babies poping up everywhere before lone. Glad you chose to join us. Hang around here very long and you will have more than one furbaby. Believe me.

Amanda, I love your concept of record keeping. I have started anotebook (binder) for each of my furkids. I have pictures off Delilah every week since she go off the transport as with her traveling companions.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Amanda it was 8.20 am for me
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5 hours ahead of you, when the girls are close I can watch them from around 6.30 am (1.30am your time) but before I get up they will be watched by our Aussie friend Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> so the girls will get no privacy


haha yep! Renee follows after me



she comes on usually about 4pm my time... which is great cos I have to finish watching at 5pm my time (finish work lol) we have nearly a 24/7 watch team here hehe its awesome!!



MeganH said:


> I won a Mother Nature's Foaling Predictor kit from one of the fishing games here on LB! I am so excited to get to use them with Laney in a few months!


oh wow!! how exciting Megan! congrats!! I loved using the foal time strips! they worked SO well!!!

i remember with Suzie the night she had wax I tested and she was off the charts... the yellow says 8-12 hrs I think lol n she was a really really white yellow... she foaled 2 hours later!!!






was SO brilliant definiltey going to use them again next time I breed them!!! excellent!


----------



## Eagle

3.15 am and Fly is looking a bit restless, she went down and then got back up a minute later. hhhmmmmmmm, I will keep my eye on her


----------



## cassie

all girls looking pretty settled at the moment... just checked in after reading Renee's post...

all standing, though I can't see much of Ladybug hehe about of tail swishing and foot stamping from Marcella, but otherwise all quiet...


----------



## weerunner

If being uncomfortable means foaling, then fly and Marcella will be first up. Thanks for the info Eagle, I was sleeping and it is good to hear a bit of what goes on while I'm not watching. I notice Marcella cannot find a happy place for her back feet, she just keeps switching and switching from one to the other. Exciting stuff! (and I'm not even joking, I love this stuff).


----------



## cassie

I love it too!!! noticing every litting thing wondering if that one little thing is THAT things that means they will foal!!!



love it so much!


----------



## cassie

Fly just gone down sternal...


----------



## Eagle

Not only is it good fun watching them it also lets us know their routine so it makes it easier to recognise any "foaling" behaviour.


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooop's - just had a heart attack!! Fly had a shadow right alongside her tummy in the perfect position for a feeding foal!!! LOL!!

But all is quiet, except that they seem to be waiting for someone to turn up with their breakfast! (reminds me of Suzie and her 'waiting for breakfast' antics!) Fly does have a loose bucket in the middle of her stable - was she playing bucketball last night?

Hi Debbie (Bluebird) welcome to the Mother and Baby unit - great to have you on board. Do join in and tell us lots about your family and other animals.


----------



## weerunner

I was very bad and slept in until 845!!!! OMG, did they swear at me when I finally got out there to feed and clean them. They are used to their 7 am breakfast. Poor souls, I felt really bad for them. Fly and Marcella have the most developed udders as of right now, but nothing to get really excited about yet. I'm going to float some teeth today, it's been a year for everybody and since it's still kinda miserable outside they're going to stay in anyways, might as well make use of the day.

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## lucky lodge

iam still watching...all seems carm ..come on girls were all waiting for your beautiful babys to be born


----------



## Eagle

Yes Amanda they did have a bit of a tantrum this morning



but I imagined that you were having a lay in.



Your girls were not impressed.


----------



## weerunner

LOL, eagle- I know, I pulled up the camera and Ladybug looked like she was hovering she was weaving so fast.



, Poor souls. Will have to wake up earlier tomorrow for them. I ended up putting them out as it is windy but they have a little tree bluff they go and hide from it all in. So that is where they are right now.


----------



## Eagle

4.22 am and all is quiet. Nell, ladybug and Marcella are resting, Fly is down steernal


----------



## weerunner

Thanks Eagle. I didn't sleep in quite so long today.



All fed and out in the paddock. It's a fairly nice day even though there is an awful lot of ice on the ground. The girls are very careful where they step.


----------



## cassie

I will be watching for you today Amanda, at the office so I can have the girls up




How are they looking tonight?


----------



## weerunner

Hi Cassie, the udders are staying a bit puffier than normal but that's about it. Fly and Marcella are starting to walk with plodding back legs, like it is too much effort to lift them normally. I'm thinking it will be one of them that goes first instead of Nellie, but it is early days yet. IT's anyone's race to win.





amanda


----------



## cassie

Fly and Marcella down sternal 8:15pm, Marcella was looking uncomfortable but has settled both look huge!!! lol



poor baby girls!


----------



## cassie

Ladybug now down sternal, Fly Nell and Marcella all up, bit of tail swishing from Fly but nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## cassie

9:58pm Fly back down sternal, bit of tail swishing from Marcella but otherwise all is quiet,


----------



## cassie

10:56pm all girls standing quietly, I'm headed to lunch, be back in an hour... hope the girls are good while I'm gone


----------



## weerunner

Cassie, you rock girl! I'm off to bed, knowing they are being well looked after.


----------



## cassie

Lol not a prob, my pleasure... Quick question if when we need to I hit low or high alarm will you get woken up? Just want to check



Have a great night sleep! I'm watching until Renee hops on



We have you girls covered


----------



## weerunner

I have no idea what happens when you hit high alarm. I'll have to ask Angel. On Marestare it sounded an alarm if you signed up for it and had the website up on your computer, but that does not help if you are watching on the computer that is uploading the camera feeds because it does not have the website up. So I think that the answer is no, I wont know if you hit high alarm but those who have requested it,will hear the alarm if they have MareWatchers up on their computer.

Thats how I think it works, but like I say I'll ask Angel tomorrow.

thanks again.

ps, just got up in the middle of the night for a bathroom break and thought I'd check in on what the girls have been up to.

\Back to bed now. Thanks again so mujch.


----------



## cassie

the camera's all the sudden stuffing up... anyone else getting this? showing some weird seconds thing with a turning circle




don't know if you have seen that before Amanda... it refreshes itself everyminute but then does it again, so I know they aren't doing anything I just can't see it all properly... hmmm very strange


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie, Most of the time it's on my computer as well. I'm not sure what it means, but it's there most of the time for me.


----------



## cassie

oh thanks Hazel, this is the first time it has come up for me... I don't know what it means... anyway hoping Renee is floating around somewhere, its time for me to finish off, end of day time at work... might try log on tonigh, hoping to ride this afternoon if it doesn't rain... fingers crossed...



but otherwise will keep my eye on the girls... hoping the cam fixes itself... hmmm



lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

I just refreashed it and it quit. So that may have something to do with it.


----------



## cassie

oh same here YAY I did it before and it didn't change anything... do you think Fly is up to something? she is looking a little odd to me right now...?


----------



## cassie

Fly now lying flat, very straight, haven't seen anything but keeping a good eye on her, even doing the tills at my desk! oh now she is back up, holding tail high... will keep watching...

10 min later... all quiet so signing off... will check back in later...


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, sorry I am a bit late but I had to shovel snow and walking down to the horses took forever





It is 3.00am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

lol thats ok Renee, I watched for a bit longer anyway just checking in at 5:12am but camera doesn't seem to be working... is it working for you Renee?


----------



## Eagle

sorry Cassie, I didn't see your post, it went down briefly for me too


----------



## weerunner

Sorry guys, for some reason the server would not accept my cam stream for a bit there. But I restarted it and everything was fine. It happens sometimes, even with Marestare I had it happen too. I dont have the fastest internet here, no fiber optics for my small community.

Everyone is out for the day, no huge developments over night or anything. Just tiny increases or staying the same for everyone. Here are the udder pics for today.

Days, 281-295.






Marcella






Ladybug






Fly






Nellie

That's it for this morning. Off to work.

amanda


----------



## weerunner

Interesting little tidbit here. Last week or so Marcella has been plodding with her back feet more when walking and was doing the cricket with her back legs alot. Well I think it is because her foal was dropping. Here are her pics today.












Maybe she'll be first up to bat.

amanda


----------



## cassie

Wow Amanda! Maybe she will indeed!!!










They are all looking gr8!


----------



## AnnaC

All ok with the cam now (I was also having trouble with Fire Fly's cam earlier today?)

All girls looking good Amanda, moving steadily towards showing us their beautiful babies.


----------



## MeganH

It looks like a nice v is forming! Watching!


----------



## Eagle

3.00am and the 3 girls are being quiet except Ladybug who is restless and being a cow to fly through the fence


----------



## cassie

sorry I didn't post much today Ladies, End of month is always crazy, I was watching your girls though Amanda and they were all normal and doing fine...


----------



## Eagle

nearly 6.00 am and all is fine. Fly is down sternal, Nell and Marcella are quiet and Ladybug is weaving like a trooper


----------



## Eagle

7.20 am and the girls are demanding breakfast.


----------



## Lindi-loo

So glad I havnt missed any babies..I cant seem to get the cams uop at the moment but will keep trying


----------



## weerunner

Lindi loo. The cameras are down during the day and back up at 5pm each night. Sorry you keep missing it.


----------



## cassie

logging on for the night its 9:36pm and all girls are standing quietly... Ladybug is HUGE!!!!



WOW lol


----------



## weerunner

You're right cassie, Ladybug is huge. She always gets this big with all her babies no matter what size they are. She bounces right back to looking slim and trim after baby arrives though. I guess she just enjoys not having to 'suck it in' when she's preggers. Ahhh, I remember those days.





Well I'm off to bed, Have a good day at work Cassie.

amanda


----------



## cassie

weerunner said:


> You're right cassie, Ladybug is huge. She always gets this big with all her babies no matter what size they are. She bounces right back to looking slim and trim after baby arrives though. I guess she just enjoys not having to 'suck it in' when she's preggers. Ahhh, I remember those days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm off to bed, Have a good day at work Cassie.
> 
> amanda


hehe my mare Suzie is exactly the same. lol








Thanks Amanda, I have to slip out to lunch and the banking in about half an hour... but I think they all seem fine so I am safe to go...

Statement day today so I'm here with a mountain of paper work around me lol I might not post much but I am watching!!!



will post when I get back in for you all though





have a good night sleep


----------



## cassie

all standing quietly at 12:49... come on girls...


----------



## Eagle

3.00 am and all is quiet


----------



## Eagle

cam is down


----------



## weerunner

Inside for the day as we are having a snow/sleet/rain day here. Ladybug has begun her udder too now. So all four have slightly bigger udders than when we began.

Updated before and after udder pics.

Ladybug first









Fly next









Marcella









Nellie, not that much happening with her so I wont bother posting pics.

That's about it for today. I'm going to try to get some of the mares udder areas clipped today.


----------



## Eagle

Amanda what happened to the cam last night? Do you want us to call you now if it goes down ?

Looks like the girls are progressing nicely



Thanks for the pics


----------



## weerunner

Eagle, I dont know why you could not see it. It was up all night here, but my internet was very slow and that might have been why. We have a storm happening. Weird weather.

I wouldn't want you to have to make a long distance phone call, but if you are worried about the cam being off send me an email. I get up 3-4 times a night and check everything, if you let me know I can restart it and see if that helps. I can't tell it is off on your end as everything here is streaming along and for all I know it is fine. My email is [email protected]

Got the udder area on everyone clipped today and they all got their tetanus boosters. Bring on the foals





thanks for caring.

amanda


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Amanda, would you be kind enough to write your email address on the first page as it will be easier to find as we all chat way too much on here and the pages fly by





Our dear friend Heidi reached 316 pages


----------



## Lindi-loo

I see changes


----------



## cassie

All quiet with the girls Changes are definitely happening




Yay!!!


----------



## Eagle

4.50 am and all is quiet


----------



## Eagle

the girls are happy now that the breakfast lady has turned up


----------



## weerunner

Oh there is always so much love for the breakfast lady, as long as she shows up in good time.





Not much new to report this morning. Slightly puffier udders, but nothing worth posting pics of. Nellie is now at day 299, woohoo. Although she is looking the least ready, she is a last minute girl. Last foal she didn't even make enough milk to test until the morning of the day she foaled. She tested at 10% chance of foaling in the morning, 40% chance when I got home from work, 85% by suppertime and 95% by my 10pm barn check. Foaled at 1230. So I keep an especially close eye on her udder.

Eagle, I posted my email on the first post, page 1, just in case you need it.

Off to work, have a good one everyone!!

amanda


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Amanda





Renee


----------



## weerunner

OMG Renee. I was looking for your name on your website, so I coudl stop calling you eagle, when I noticed your 2010 colt!!!! HOLY MOLY, he is so lovely. Did you keep him, I'd be sorely tempted to keep him, even if I already have my dream pinto colt.

amanda


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Amanda I did keep that dood cos he is just such a sweety but unfortunately he has gone white



such a shame cos he sure did have funky markings. Did you watch his video?

I might swap him for Penny though!


----------



## weerunner

LOL< sorry Renee, I've kept her for 2 years now, I'm going to get a foal out of her darnit. next year she will be bred to my Tobiano Stallion.


----------



## cassie

weerunner said:


> LOL< sorry Renee, I've kept her for 2 years now, I'm going to get a foal out of her darnit. next year she will be bred to my Tobiano Stallion.


YAY I can't wait to see that foal!!! will be VERY VERY exciting!!!








your girls are all quiet, Fly down sternal... the rest standing quietly...





how are their udders progressing?


----------



## Eagle

the girls are quiet except Fly who has been restless for the past hour.


----------



## weerunner

Cassie, I'll get some udder pics this morning. Renee, it's odd for Fly to be restless, she's usually the one lying down all the time. We are getting closer, we hit the 300 day mark today!

amanda


----------



## Eagle

yeah, ladybug hasn't slept much tonight either!


----------



## weerunner

I haven't gone out to check on her yet this morning, but does Ladybug look a lot skinnier to you? She does to me.


----------



## Eagle

i can only see her tail


----------



## weerunner

I'll give each mare a new post here as they wont let me post all these pics in one go.

this one will be for Fly. She's a maiden and she sure knows how to hide a foal!


----------



## weerunner

Then there's Marcella, who seems to have dropped a bit from last week, but not doing much in udder area.


----------



## weerunner

Next up is Nellie;


----------



## lucky lodge

wow looking good



:shocked



:shocked


----------



## weerunner

And last but not least is Ladybug, the weaver.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Amanda, they are looking great.


----------



## weerunner

The girls are at days 283-300. So from here on in, it can only get more exciting! I gave everyone their immunizations and did a worming of all horses in the barn. I'm so ready for someone to get serious about foaling.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Eagle

and I have a front row seat.








You have a good weekend too.


----------



## cassie

Fly and Marcella down sternal, Nellie and Ladybug standing quietly at3:31am...

the girls are certainly going well for you Amanda!! definitley have babies this month!!!


----------



## Eagle

4.45 am and all is well.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda, another quiet night for the girls.


----------



## weerunner

Yes, I noticed they were very quiet. I gave them extra hay because it was so cold last night, so I guess they were just too busy feeding themselves all night long. Floated everyone's teeth today, already got them boostered and wormed. I'm ready whenever they are; but I dont mind if they wait until this cold snap is behind us. Nellie is at day 302 today. I've had them foal as early as day 311 here, so I'm watching udders very carefully, but nothing too exciting is going on yet.

Have a good one.

amanda


----------



## weerunner

Wow, had a interesting piece of progress here today. Took Fly's udder pic this morning, nothing too exciting.






Then I went out to pat and talk to them at 4pm. Checked all udders and was shocked to find this on Fly. HOLY COW, hard to believe she made this much progress in just 8 hours. She's between 294-310 days today. I had bred her for two sets of breedings and had assumed she took in the second set, but maybe not. Will have to watch her real close from now on. NO milk yet, but will use the test strips as soon as she starts producing some. If you all remember, she is my maiden mare, so who knows how long she'll carry.


----------



## Eagle

wow exciting stuff Amanda



i am off to bed now but I will be watching the girls from about 1.00am your time.


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah Looking very promising!!!



Go Fly


----------



## Wings

Wow! Nice change from Fly!


----------



## cassie

WOW! great changes from Fly! I will be watching today!! got them up now, all grazing their stall at 9:28pm...



come on Fly!!!


----------



## Eagle

3.15 am : Fly and Nell are down sternal Ladybug is sleeping standing and Marcella is eating. oops quick change as Ladybug goes down sternal too.

6.40 am and all is quiet. Nell is playing with her bucket "hint hint"






and guess what Ladybug is doing??


----------



## weerunner

Little update on Fly. Yesterday her udder got very large for a maiden mare, bigger than all the other experienced broodmares. I could not get any liquid from her yesterday, but today I got two drops of 'milk'. It was oily and pale yellow.

She's at day 295-310 depending on whether she took the first set of breedings or the second.


----------



## AnnaC

I know everyone (well most folk) on LB seems to be in favour of milk testing, but it is something I never do as I was told years ago never to 'break' the natural seal on the end of a mare's teats as infection can get in. Interestingly on another topic on the Miniature Horse forum Dr Taylor also mentions this possibilty!

But if anyone does want to do the milk test then I wouldn't start trying to get milk to test until the mare has a reasonably full udder at the very least. Wait until most of the other signs say that she is getting really close to foaling before using the tests - at least that way there is less chance of picking up an infection several weeks before she foals.

Fly and her friends are happily tucking into their evening hay.


----------



## weerunner

Anna. I've heard that opinion about not 'breaking the seal' and I've heard that there is no such thing to worry about. I've always tested my mares right from when they have enough milk to test. I"m a biologist, It's impossible for me not to access all info available. It's the scientist in me. I've had 8 foals so far and have used the test strips with all of them. I try to make informed decisions using what my instincts and research lead me to believe is right. It works for me. But thanks for your concern. It's the thing I notice most about horse people. They are often on polar opposites of a issue and yet both have healthy horses. So maybe there's a bit of right in each opinion and even a bit of wrong. Good thing the horse is a accepting creature.


----------



## cassie

I have your mares up Amanda... all standing quietly at 9: 51pm... could we get some new piccies? would love to see how much Fly has changed!! she might be a good textbook mare and bag up huge get wax and everything!



we can hope anyways lol


----------



## Eagle

I'm with the Biologist on this one



sorry Anna, we have been trying to budge you on this one for nearly a year but boy are you stubborn



I might have to come over to Wales with a few bottles of good Italian wine and some






perhaps after a knees up you will give in





Only kidding,


----------



## weerunner

All udders about the same today, so I didn't bother with new pictures. Fly is the only one with any milk yet, which makes sense as she has the biggest udder (silly maiden mare). her milk is still oily and clear. I'm thinking she only has a couple weeks to go but only her baby really knows the answer to that one.

Off to work, have a good one everyone!

amanda


----------



## weerunner

Well they are all tucked in for the night. Fly had a little more milk tonight than she had this morning, enough to test in fact. The milk is very oily, slightly opaque and pale yellow right now. The results of the milk test strips is ~20% and Nonfoaling. The thing I have to keep in mind is that her mother Ladybug, tested at just 40% and nonfoaling for her last two deliveries. So I am watching very closely for changes in fly for sure. Things are moving along.


----------



## cassie

I will have her up tonight again for you Amanda


----------



## weerunner

Thank you Cassie. It's so wonderful to be able to know someone is watching them when I can't. I noticed Nellie is also acting a little odd, standing in a different corner for a long time and she laid down which she rarely does. Baby must be making her uncomfortable.


----------



## MeganH

Ladybug was just enjoying a nice bum rubbing


----------



## Eagle

3.15am and all is quiet, they are all hoovering their stables





Amanda what milk test do you use? I haven't heard those numbers before


----------



## weerunner

Renee, I use Mother Nature test strips. There are two sets of pads, one set gives you the percentage of the chance your mare will foal in the next 24 hours and the other set gives you a foaling or non foaling answer. The percentage colour choices available are 10, 40, 85 and 95%. Ladybug almost always foals at 40% and nonfoaling, but the rest of the mares do not go until they hit 85-95% and in the foaling category. I'll take a picture of the strip this morning so you can see what I'm talking about. It's a little confusing to explain.

amanda


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the explanation, I have only ever used Foal-time so it is all new to me (plus I am a bit slow)





Have a great day!


----------



## weerunner

Here is the bottle of the test strips so you can see what I'm talking about.











Hope this is a little clearer now.

amanda


----------



## weerunner

Fly's milk is easier still to express and is now sticky as well as yellowish and oily. Here is the test strip results. I'd say we are leaning towards 40% and nonfoaling, which is further along than yesterday when she was just above 10%(I estimated about 20%). Hey, it's the scientist in me, I just can't help to quanitfy this whole thing.


----------



## Eagle

Wow she is moving fast, yippeee! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds exciting!






That's quite a jump in a very short time!


----------



## bannerminis

I used these strips for the first time last yr and found them excellent. And actually I never bothered too much with all the mixing they suggest. I just got a drop of milk squirted in a drop of the water, gave it a swirl and then dipped in my strip. All done in the collection cup so all very quick and easy.

Hope you dont mind me adding my pics from last yr.

Just to show you what Slaney did

here is her test at 346 days











And then at 347 Morning Sample











And evening sample (she foaled a few hrs later)(sorry a little blurry)


----------



## weerunner

Hi Karina, so you basically ran it at a 50% dilution? I have heard from others on the Forum that the dilution rate doesn't really matter, but haven't tried a side by side test to see if it does. I used the 1:6 dilution rate suggested in the instructions and had good success with that methodfor the last few years (haven't missed a foaling yet out of 8) . I think next time I test I'll try a undiluted and a properly diluted one and compare the results.


----------



## cassie

yay for progress with Fly!!!! come on baby girl!





let us know how you go with those results Amanda will be interesting


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ladybug sure is restless.


----------



## Eagle

3.00 am and they are all standing quietly, even Ladybug!


----------



## Eagle

cam is playing up again


----------



## bannerminis

Yes Amanda I basically did a 50/50 dilution but somedays I didnt even bother to dilute and still got the same result.

But I will be using them again as I found them great and great peace of mind.


----------



## weerunner

Sorry Eagle, for some reason my dazzle usb was loose and the signal was not getting through correctly. I put it in another outlet and it is streaming fine now.

amanda


----------



## Eagle

2. 45 am and all is quiet other than some itching and butt rubbing from Fly and Marcella. Even Bug is stood quietly





3.30 am and 3 are down just Bug is standing


----------



## AnnaC

Ladybug having a good butt scratching session! LOL!! Fly down and resting quietly.


----------



## Eagle

3.20 am and I can't get the cam to work



I don't know if I should call and wake Amanda?


----------



## cassie

4:49am and I can see the girls but it is frozen and just has the spinning wheel in front...




has it been working for you at all Renee?


----------



## weerunner

Darnit, sorry guys that USB is loose and if something touches it wrong, it can set it off. I caught it at 5am. Sorry to worry you all. The girls are not close enough that I would want to impose on you guys having to spend long distance $ to let me know the cams are off. I'll try to keep a closer eye on it . My hubby usually gets up at 3 am every morning but he slept in this morning. ONce again, I apologize, it is wonderful of you guys to help me out like this and I sure dont want to frustrate you.

amanda


----------



## cassie

lol no prob Amanda... thats why we didn't worry... how are the girls looking??


----------



## weerunner

Going out very soon to feed, will update afterwards. It is -15 degrees Celcius out here, so I imagine the girls are not thinking about foaling, gosh I hope not anyways. We had a lovely Saturday, it was like spring. Hopefully they foal on a day like that and not on one like today.


----------



## weerunner

Well, back from feeding, not surprisingly there is no new development in udder land. I have to correct my earlier temperature reading. It is -18 degrees celcius without the windchill factor. All reasonable mares are keeping their udders and foals tucked in nice and cozy inside their bodies today.





On a different note, looks like I may have 2 foals due in July of this year. I have been feeling Carmels belly for the last few days and I'm pretty certain I felt good sized kicks from her yesterday and this morning. Here is a picture of Carmel. She's a doll.






Please excuse the almost flat tire, I didn't realize it until I got out of the cart.


----------



## Eagle

thanks for the update Amanda, I was worried the girls would get up to something and I wouldn't be able to help but I was worried about waking you





I am now seriously green and I might have to come over and steal Carmel, she is just too cute for words



How big is she?


----------



## weerunner

Carmel is 33 inches (just barely). She is the softest, sweetest mare in my whole barn. She was a maiden when she delivered my little junior stallion (Taylor), he was not in the proper position and I had to go in up to my elbow and find the offending front leg and bring it out. Carmel stood perfectly still for me just like she knew I was helping (poor thing must have been in awful pain) and she was a great mom to Taylor. This will be her second foal. I'm very pleased that she might indeed have taken.


----------



## AnnaC

What a pretty girl - I'm envious!


----------



## Eagle

3.10 am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

3:15am and its still all quiet...


----------



## AnnaC

All snoozing quietly except Nell, who is doing her hoovering!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda



It looks cold there so wrap up warm


----------



## weerunner

It IS cold Renee. It is supposed to warm up tonight and be balmy +7 tomorrow though. Nothing much to report on the girls. They are in a holding pattern, udders slightly bigger but not full. Meanwhile February is rolling along like mad. Nellie is due around Feb. 29th, but I wouldn't be shocked if Fly or Marcella beat her to it. It's all good fun. The waiting is hard but it is all part of the game of breeding minis.


----------



## weerunner

Slightly looser woohoo than normal. What do you all think? This is my maiden Fly. It's not much, but it's all I got in the lines of progree today.


----------



## Eagle

slow and sure progress






not long to go now.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> slow and sure progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not long to go now.


Totally agree with this statement



looking good Amanda!! how many days are they now?


----------



## weerunner

They are at days 298 - 310 today. We're going to have a string of warmer days coming up, I'm willing to bet we'll see some action in udder land then.


----------



## cassie

weerunner said:


> They are at days 298 - 310 today. We're going to have a string of warmer days coming up, I'm willing to bet we'll see some action in udder land then.


YAY that would be exciting!!!!






can't wait


----------



## Eagle

3.00am and the cam won't come up for me





3.15 am and it is back. phewwwwwwww


----------



## weerunner

Ok guys, I'm going to throw a wrench into the pot now! Some of you will remember Buffy, she's not on cam right now but here is her story.

Bred her in April, 2nd last breeding day was april 18th. Waited the 40 days and tested with weefoal38, got a sort of negative result. I could just barely see a faint line but the distributor of the test felt it was negative. weefoal38 -one line is negative, two is positive.






So that was fine. I decided to bring in the stud again and bred him to Buffy and Carmel in August. Both had normal 6-7day heats. No reason to think Buffy was pregnant, she acted in heat.

Bought another weefoal38 and tested buff at day 44, with an undeniable negative result.




Now remember this test is only good for 38-120 days pregnant, if Buff took in the first breedings in April she'd be ~180 days at that point.

Confused yet, it's going to get worse.

So I watched Buff and she started looking preggers, so I ordered a weefoal120, and got a huge positive result. One line is pregnant for the weefoal120 test.






So now I'm thinking that's ok, she's 120 days preggers from her August breeding and she is just starting to look it.

Fast forward to February, Buffy would be at day 179 or so today (from the August breeding). So I've been checking for the foal to kick. Have felt it, so I know she is preggers. eVerything seems in place and I assume the weefoal 38 ran from the August breeding was wrong. So I'm feeling for kicking this morning and am rewarded with a very forceful kick and roll. A little more than I'd expect at this stage. So I check her udder. WTH!!!






This is not the udder of a 180day pregnant mare. This is the udder of a 300 day pregnant mare. So I check for milk (which was completely dried up after Sully was weaned, not a drop to be found) There is a good stream and I collect it to test.






Tried the undiluted and diluted sample side by side. Seems you cannot run it undiluted. She's tested at nonfoaling and about 10-20%, which is about right for her at day 300. She likes to foal around 320-330.






So girls what do yah think? I'm stumped. She is not big as she normally gets when she is 300 days but her udder is big as it would be at that time.

Just when you think you got it all figured out. I'll be watching her like a hawk, but dont be surprised if Ladybug gets moved out of her stall and Buffy gets moved in. I'm so confused.


----------



## weerunner

And because I know I'd want to see pics of Buffy, here she is this morning at day 200-301,


----------



## Eagle

And just to clearify to the newbes. Amanda is an experinced breeder! LMAO

Cassie see what a nightmare these girls are?

So is bug going to get a stall or are you going to throw her outside? Lol


----------



## weerunner

You're too funny Renee. No Ladybug would not be tossed out on her ear. she'd have to go to a smaller stall and let her mom, Buffy have the bigger one. But I'll give it a few more days and see how her udder develops, maybe she's just excited about the warmer weather and it will go back down. H#ll, I don't know. I just dont know.


----------



## Eagle

I would throw her out and tell her why! Girls you better getting pumping up those udders or you are all out in the cold.


----------



## cassie

Wow Amanda!! Yay for Buffy!! See that penny?? Your udder is MEANT to get bigger lol oh we can say it for your girls too Amanda lol



Yeah Renee I see lol they like to keep us guessing lol


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!!



Oh how I love these little mares - they just know how to fool us, tease us, frustrate us and continually delight us!





Now you know why I never test - just wait for the udder to start filling to be absolutely sure!

So we have a mid March foal coming or maybe a mid July? Think I'm voting for mid March!





It's all rather exciting!


----------



## Wings

:rofl MARES!

Why do we have them again?

Oh yeah, to justify owning stallions






certainly not for peace of mind!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> :rofl MARES!
> 
> Why do we have them again?
> 
> Oh yeah, to justify owning stallions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> certainly not for peace of mind!


HAHA Bree!! you are funny!

Well Amanda, we are right here with you on the guessing game... seems a lot of mares this season want to keep us guessing LOL





Mares!! LOL


----------



## weerunner

I guess it's a good thing we have our merry band of watchers. We are going to need all the eyes we can get in the next month or so. I know I sure am greatful for the help.


----------



## weerunner

I believe this is Buffy's 9th foal. For me she has always gotten big at the end of her pregnancy and held it quite well until then but not quite this well. For the lady that owned her before me she has had pregnancies that you could not tell at all. Her udder is bang on for a 300 day udder for her. I've kept digital records for all her pregnancies and she starts up her udder around 290 days.

I'm still finding it hard to believe she's going to foal soon, but will be watching her close just in case. I think she just thinks I dont have enough on my plate with 4 other mares due in 3 weeks.

Mares!!! God love em






These are pics of Buffy that I took in 2011 when she was at day 287.


----------



## Eagle

All is quiet at 3.00am

6.40 am and the girls are waiting for


----------



## weerunner

It seems word has spread that if you dont get making that udder you're outta here!





Here are all 5 girls udders today.

Buffy






Ladybug who is in grave danger of losing her stall.






Marcella, who is looking downright miserable and uncomfy.






Nellie, who is not taking this seriously enough considering she's supposed to be first to foal.






And Fly who has seen the danger and is responding well.






I'm opening the voting for who should leave the foaling stall and live on 'isolation island'.


----------



## Eagle

I would throw them all out and tell them not to come back unless their shopping bags are full.


----------



## MeganH

Eagle said:


> I would throw them all out and tell them not to come back unless their shopping bags are full.


LOL


----------



## cassie

Lol wow I can't believe the change!!! I wonder if it would work with penny lol hmmmm

Looking good! Maybe fly will start going really quick then have her bubba n make room for Buffy!!!


----------



## Wings

Nice to see some changes kicking in!!!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> This is the only RIGHT answer!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we say we have to love these mares -- but personally I LOVE the boys, and LIKE the girls!


I've just come back in from wet stallion smoochies (it's been raining, he still wanted smoochies) from Tinker



:wub I adore my boys and I think they're rather fond of me to. The mares just see me as the bringer of stuff



They want hay? There it is! A stallion? Here he is! They want the foals weaned? POOF There they go!


----------



## weerunner

Just came in from feeding and feeling.





I'm nearly 100 percent sure I'm feeling Carmel's foal kicking now. So that means even if Buffy does foal in March, I've still got Carmel to watch in July. It's gonna be a crazy summer.

I thought it would be nice to acknowledge that man that made this all possible.

AMHA/AMHR Just Call Me Frankie. Not a good picture of him, but it gives you an idea of what the babies might look like. Can you say PINTOS!


----------



## cassie

WOW he is lovely Amanda!! is he the daddy to all your babies?





I'm even more excited to see the foals!!!


----------



## MeganH

ooooo I LOVE his face! Can't wait to see his foals!


----------



## weerunner

He is the sire of my junior stallion out of Carmel. I liked little Taylor so much that I decided to bred his sire to ALL my girls. And it looks like he did a excellent job of it. Cant wait to see these foals.

Here is my Junior stallion, Taylor. He is Frankies one and only foal, but not for long.

The first one is Taylor at 3 days old and the second is when he was about a year old. He is very fine and I adore him. How could I not want to repeat this breeding and to try the rest of the mares with him.











And later this year, Taylor will get a few mares to breed. Hopefully he inheritted his sires potency.


----------



## cassie

WOW he is lovely!! you must be thrilled!! so you have any recent pics of him??!!






how exciting for him to have his own lot of babies soon!!!


----------



## weerunner

Cassie I will take a few pics of him tomorrow.


----------



## cassie

weerunner said:


> Cassie I will take a few pics of him tomorrow.


YAY thanks



can't wait to see him!!!


----------



## Eagle

Wow Amanda your stallion is adorable and looks tiny, how tall is he? I love Taylor too





4.00am and all is quiet. Marcella is covered in shavings so she must have been down.


----------



## weerunner

First off, for those who wanted to see an updated picture of Taylor (the brother of all these yet-to-be-born foals) Here he is at just under 2 years old. He's just under 34 inches and I hope he stays that way as he is double registered. His sire Frankie is also about 33.75 inches, so that is where I want Taylor to end up too.






And now onto the update. Everyone is about the same as yesterday except for Marcella. She's undergoing some major changes, and boy is she looking ready to pop. So uncomfortable it's painful to watch her walk around, which she doens't do much.






This was taken yesterday

And this was taken this morning






She's at day 303 or so today.


----------



## Eagle

She was quite restless last night, rolling and butt rubbing, lets hope she goes soon. Lol


----------



## targetsmom

I didn't read this whole thread but I did read page 21 where you discussed your Wee Foal results. Just wanted you to know that I, too, had false negatives last year with the Wee Foal 38, and then got positives with ultrasound or Wee Foal 120 later on. Our 3 mares are all due mid-March to April so I will be starting a thread on here very soon. Our cam is up (Mare Stare) but it has to be moved to the foaling stall! Like you, I am hoping the mares cooperate and don't foal all at the same time! Right now the stall the cam is on is empty most of the time.

I wonder if it was a bad batch of WeeFoal tests because we were probably testing our mares at about the same time. Good luck with your foaling!


----------



## MeganH

Does anyone else have any issue pulling up the cam ever? I'll go through periods where nothing loads.. and then When I try again later it is fine. It hasn't loaded for me though in a few days now when I have tried. I keep reloading and it hasn't worked this AM.


----------



## weerunner

Megan, are you trying during the day. All the horses go out to the paddock during the day and I turn off my cams.

Cams go on ~5pm and stay on until 730am each night.


----------



## MeganH

weerunner said:


> Megan, are you trying during the day. All the horses go out to the paddock during the day and I turn off my cams.
> 
> Cams go on ~5pm and stay on until 730am each night.


K maybe thats why lol. I try at different times so maybe it is just when you have them off it wont work. Silly me



I'll try this evening again when I know it should be on


----------



## weerunner

afternoon update: Marcella's udder is even firmer and fuller this afternoon than it was this am. I was watching her in the paddock and she is yawning 4-5 times in a row and then 5 minutes later she does it again. That's not something she ever does. It's looking real promising for someone to give me a February foal.


----------



## Eagle

don't let her foal outside or we will be after you


----------



## weerunner

I would never to that to my devoted marewatchers! As soon as I saw the yawning I popped them all inside. I'm sure she's just progressing nicely and has a ways to go yet, but when I see excessive yawning I go on high alert. Might not be alot of sleep here tonight. Renee and Cassie, do you go on during the day on weekends too or am I on my own tonight.


----------



## MeganH

YAY! It's up and I can see them





Things sound good for Marcella!


----------



## Eagle

Amanda I will do my best to help tonight but I can't promise all night cos I have the kids home. I might try and send them to my in laws.



I will let you know when I am watching. Night all


----------



## AnnaC

I'll be watching from now for another couple of hours - 'til my bedime.

Marcella doing a huge botty rub!


----------



## weerunner

Thanks guys. She seems to be moving fast, but I dont have a foaling history on her. She had a colt 3 years ago and he was her first. But she was not my mare at the time.

She has no milk at all yet, her tail is still resistant. But her croup and flank have that empty wiggle feel, and her vulva is looser than normal. So were headed somewhere we just dont know how long she'll take to get there.


----------



## AnnaC

6.30 pm and all hoovering quietly.


----------



## Eagle

3.00 am and the girls are down resting.

4.30 am nearly and the girls are hoovering.

5.10 am and the girls are a little restless

I am afraid I have to go out now. sorry


----------



## weerunner

Thank you Renee. I got up at 530 to check on them, so that was perfect. From here on in, I'm not so comfy leaving them unattended. I'll probably go out early and feed, can't wait to see their udder progression this morning.


----------



## Eagle

I am glad they weren't alone for long.




it is 6.45 am now and Marcella is doing some serious booty rubbing.


----------



## weerunner

Boy oh boy, Marcella is seriously making udder progress and I did get a drop of

'milk' from her this morning for the first time. Not enough to test, but I'm thinking the way she's moving along, there might be enough to test by the end of the weekend.

Anyway here is her udder this morning,


----------



## Eagle

how exciting


----------



## weerunner

And a couple hours later, she's alittle fuller again. She took a swipe at me too when I was feeling her udder, so she's getting grouchy too. Normally not something I would celebrate, but seems like all my mares get real grumpy a week or so before they foal.


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah Won't be long now!


----------



## Eagle

you be careful! There is nothing more dangerous than a grumpy preggo girl, just ask my hubby


----------



## cassie

Wow I can't believe the change!!!!!!!! Can't watch much today sorry but I will definitely have them up tomorrow while at work!



Yippee your going to have some babies soon


----------



## weerunner

I'm away at a volleyball game for my son. Please call. 2205999 if she is doing anything exciting. Will get home around 9 pm my time. Sure hope she stays the same until then



cassie said:


> Wow I can't believe the change!!!!!!!! Can't watch much today sorry but I will definitely have them up tomorrow while at work!
> 
> 
> 
> Yippee your going to have some babies soon


----------



## a mini dream come true

I can't get the cam up



anybody else haveing trouble?


----------



## weerunner

.oh no can anyone see them


----------



## weerunner

.oh no can anyone see them


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm sorry I've been trying and can't get them to come up. It just has a black screen and the little rotating circle


----------



## weerunner

how about now?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry, I didn't answer sooner. I was doing paper work



, but watching since they came back up



. Saw you cleaning and feeding


----------



## a mini dream come true

any new updates?


----------



## weerunner

Nothing new to report. Marcellas udder is still huge but not much milk to be had. The other girls are waiting their turns.

Renee, thanks for the warning. I have been bit twice by these little darling mommas. Once with Ladybug when her baby was about 4 days old, her first baby for me and I guess she wasn't sure she could trust me and once buffy bit me on the top of my head when she was real close and I was checking her udder. It was jsut a warning nip, but it hurt. These sweet, unassuming mares can get nasty, it's their instincts kicking in. Mind you I still give them heck so they know they dont get to be bossy with me, even when they are that hormonally challenged.


----------



## Eagle

Amanda I am sorry, I should have posted that I was going to bed



The cam was down so I just thought you were running late. Just so you know I go to bed at around 6.00pm your time and get up at about 2.00am

3.30 am and all is quiet, it looks like Bug is down sternal which is unusual for her

5.30 am nearly and all is quiet. All the girls are up and hoovering for food.


----------



## cassie

I have your girls up today Amanda... any more progress? is Marcella still in the lead?


----------



## weerunner

Hi Cassie. Yup Marcella is still in the lead. Her udder is nice and full and a bit shiny, but her nipples are touching, and no milk yet. Her vulva is very loose now and has that translucent, bruised red/purple colour. Her belly has dropped down to about her knees. So things are lining up nicely for her. Meanwhile the other girls seem content to wait their turns.

Carmels foal is kicking strongly now, so I know she is really pregnant. Still dont know what to think about Buffy, but I'm watching her udder closely just in case. I'm leaning towards her still not foaling until July, just not sure why she has a larger than normal udder. Mares, they will drive a person crazy.


----------



## cassie

yes they sure will!!! I had that with Suzie and now with Penny LOL



mares!

Marcella just went down sternal then 5 seconds later (not literally LOL) she was back up again...

a bit of tail swishing happening tonight as well!!


----------



## cassie

Ladybug down sternal resting... Fly just got up... was that some yawning just then? hmmm Nell and Marcella up grazing stall looking mega fat LOL


----------



## cassie

Some MEGA butt rubbing from Ladybug right now!!! WOW! she got up was doing heaps of tail swishing then started rubbing and is still going!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Maybe we'll be babies tonight


----------



## Eagle

Does anyone know what happened in Nell's stall? I am late getting on as I am having internet problems.



The gate between Nell and Marcella is open and I can't see Marcella


----------



## Eagle

O.K now I see her, I think I will watch them and see if they are o.k and wait a little longer until I call Amanda cos it is 4.00am .


----------



## Eagle

No, I changed my mind I am just too worried. Calling now.

Spoke to hubby. phewwwwwwwww


----------



## weerunner

Thanks so much Renee. Poor Marcella was very upset, she was pinned in the back corner of the stall and Nellie was having a grand time with her expanded stall. Sheesh. I have Ladybug and Fly's stall chained so that can't happen but never had that happen between Nell and Marcella. I guess they got into some crazy butt rubbing or some thing. Anyways, I've got baler twine on there for now to prevent it and I will buy a chain for it tomorrow.

Now I owe you Renee. I bet your tally will grow as the next few weeks roll along. I'll keep track. I'll owe you and Cassie a meal out on the town before this is all over.

EVERYBODY"S udders are bigger this morning. I'll post pics in awhile after hubby gets off the big computer, I'm on my laptop right now.l

thanks again Renee!!!

amanda


----------



## Eagle

Not a problem at all Amanda, that is what we watch for, to make sure the girls are o.k. I really didn't want to wake you but I was worried that Marcella would be squashed as you said or maybe do something silly like have a foal.



Unfortunately I was late on today cos it is snowing and my connection kept dropping



I hope she wasn't squashed for too long





I hope you are back in bed and snoring now anyway.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Not a problem at all Amanda, that is what we watch for, to make sure the girls are o.k. I really didn't want to wake you but I was worried that Marcella would be squashed as you said or maybe do something silly like have a foal.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I was late on today cos it is snowing and my connection kept dropping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she wasn't squashed for too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are back in bed and snoring now anyway.


Sorry I missed it and couldn't help out... glad all was well...



great job Renee!! your the best!!!





just checking in before heading to bed myself...

Fly down sternal resting... the rest up standing quietly... all is good


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda


----------



## weerunner

Morning Renee. The horses were very pleased with their mid morning appetizer today. I told them it was thanks to Aunty Renee.





Here are the promised udder pics. Slow progression is the name of the game here in my barn.






Nellie, doesn't look like much, but i can feel she's making small changes.






Ladybug is begining to take this a bit more seriously, but this girl usually has a HUGE udder by foaling time.






Fly, this one I see them most change in the last day.






Marcella, still pointing inwards, so a bit more time for her too I'd say.

That's it for today. Off to work, have a good safe day everyone.


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now, I will try and watch the girls when I wake but I won't be around for the whole night as I have to take the kids out, sorry.


----------



## weerunner

Have fun with the kids Renee. The girls do not have any huge indicators that they are close. I'll stay up as late as I can. Chained all 3 pieces of the gates between stalls today, so no worries about them getting that separated again.


----------



## cassie

weerunner said:


> Have fun with the kids Renee. The girls do not have any huge indicators that they are close. I'll stay up as late as I can. Chained all 3 pieces of the gates between stalls today, so no worries about them getting that separated again.


I'm watching Amanda



will try be on and watching as much as I can..

can I ask... are there other people on marewatchers watching your girls as well?


----------



## weerunner

yes there are lots of friends and family also watching here and there. I have a good friend that is a night owl that stays up til about 3 am most nights. And as we get closer I will be on guard all night long myself. But for right now I am just trying to get in as much normal sleep as I can, because I know that it is going to be tough going for the next 3 weeks or so.

Please dont feel you have to watch all the time. I appreciate any time you can give.

they all seem a little restless tonight.


----------



## cassie

you know we love to watch any mares Amanda, and your girls are extra special! no chance of us not watching!! LOL so don't even think about it!!


----------



## Eagle

That's good to know that someone is watching until 3.00am cos that is when I usually sign in.

The girls were all well behaved tonight



It's now 6.20 and I guess they will be demanding breakfast soon


----------



## Eagle

Thank goodness the breakfast lady has arrived cos Bug was throwing a major tantrum





I see the camera is out


----------



## weerunner

Things are pretty much the same as yesterday for the girls. I'm seeing slight changes but nothing radical. The weather is very cold this morning and tomorrow rain or snow (horse most likely in the barn for the day). I'm happy enough for the foals to stay put until the weather gets a little nicer.

Their gestations are as follows for today:

Marcella =307

Nellie=317

Fly=309

Ladybug=302

Buffy- 184 - I'm going to assume she is only 6 months along as her udder is not doing anything new, might even be decreasing, but will keep monitoring her.

Carmel-192

We're getting there.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks for the update. Stay warm. I don't blame you for wanting the little ones to stay put for a few days.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks for the update and gestation days!


----------



## Eagle

I am off to hit the hay, I will pull the girls up when I wake


----------



## cassie

Thanks for the update Amanda will keep an eye on your girls





I can't get the camera up... 9:35pm...


----------



## a mini dream come true

I know that's all i get. The black screen and little dots running around


----------



## cassie

hmmm, Amanda? are you around...? Hazel would it be international for you to call Amanda? I could try ring... but if your around and it doesn't cost extra? sorry...

11:33 and still black screen hmmm i hope they are all ok.


----------



## weerunner

Is it working for you now Cassie? I restarted to try to fix it.


----------



## cassie

weerunner said:


> Is it working for you now Cassie? I restarted to try to fix it.


phew yes it is thanks so much Amanda... sorry I can see all the girls now!!


----------



## Eagle

3.40am and the girls are hoovering except Nell who is standing quietly


----------



## weerunner

Marcella is really working on that udder of hers, wont be long before she gives up some milk for me to test. Ladybug is also progressing nicely. Fly's udder has not changed for over a week, so she is no longer looking like she'll go soon. I'm voting for Marcella. Nellie is just starting to develop something worth looking at.






Marcella






Ladybug


----------



## Eagle

wow, looking good.


----------



## bannerminis

Ooooh exciting. Those udders are really moving. Exciting times.


----------



## cassie

Very very exciting! ! Penny I hope you saw those udders! thats what you have to be doing!!!



lol

not long for Marcella I think! very very exciting! will have them up


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Those two really are getting close!!

All the girls happily hay munching at the moment.


----------



## Wings

I can't believe how excited I get over udder updates





We horse breeders are a slightly loony lot!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> I can't believe how excited I get over udder updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We horse breeders are a slightly loony lot!


haha yep we sure are



LOL


----------



## weerunner

The girls seem especially restless tonight. I've been watching for about 2 hours and there has been laying down, rolling and getting up again. Lots of tail swishing and foot stomping and also belly biting. We are moving closer. I'm thinking the foals are all trying to find the position they need for foaling which is making the mommas very uncomfortable.

all good stuff.


----------



## a mini dream come true

That sounds like all good things happening.


----------



## Eagle

3.00am and all is quiet. Bug is huge and boy is she grumpy


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda


----------



## weerunner

Morning Renee and all you other wonderful helpful watchers. What with all the restlessness and grumpiness going on last night, I just couldn't wait to get out there and see what progress we made last night. No wonder Ladybug was grumpy, her udder has increased greatly and her belly has 'v'ed overnight. Moving along nicely.











And here is Fly's udder






And finally Marcella's huge ole milkless udder.






Girls are out in the paddock and I'm off to work. We are getting closer each day.


----------



## MeganH

getting closer every day!!


----------



## weerunner

Diane, Ladybugs belly has gravitated downward, it was up higher in her belly. She's still a wide load but it is a lower, v'ed load. This is what she usually does a week to two weeks before she foals.


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness, I wouldn't think our lovely Bug will last another week before she foals!


----------



## weerunner

In theory bug is supposed to be last to foal. She was bred April 24th. But she also foaled Penny at day 311 so she could decide to go early. The weather is so mild today, it would be lovely if someone decided today was the day. I notice bug is doing the cricket back leg thing with zest today. It's raining so I put them in early


----------



## cassie

well I will be watching WOW your girls are all looking great!!!!!



Penny please please take note!! grr LOL

Marcella's udder sure is getting that shiny look to it now!!!



YAY won't be long!!


----------



## Eagle

2.30 am Bug is weaving like a trooper and the other 3 girls are munching.


----------



## weerunner

Eagle, funny thing is I was up at 230 also to have a check and I saw her weaving like that, isnt' that kinda early for her to be doign that. Usually doesn't she just weave closer to breakfast? And she is irate! She just took a dive at Fly with her teeth bared. Oh boy, is she a unhappy camper. Time to get that foal out soon.


----------



## Eagle

Amanda she was like this last night too, really grumpy and weaving. I have noticed that she weaves an awful lot, she only stops to eat or sleep. Have you tried giving her a toy or a slow feed haynet to keep her occupied?


----------



## weerunner

I have tried the lick it treats, balls, etc.. She's addicted. Poor soul, it's such a shame she hurt herself and had to be in that stall for so long as a baby. I originally thought when I bought her I could stop it by distracting her, but she will not be distracted. She's like a smoker. I think I will get her a slow feeder though, it might help. Good suggestion.


----------



## Eagle

I had a weaver when I was younger and he was a real nightmare, If I walked passed him in his stable he wouldn't stop and would whack in to me



I used to throw his food in to his straw bedding and that kept him quiet for a few hours.



maybe she needs some Xanax


----------



## Eagle

3.30am Fly and bug are resting and the other 2 are eating (STILL)





5.10 am and all is quiet


----------



## weerunner

Not too much new to report today. Both Ladybug and Marcella's udders are slightly firmer and shinier. fly has decided to withdraw from the race. Her udder has actually decreased a fair bit.

Have a good day guys


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda, have a great day


----------



## weerunner

It's 1030 on Saturday night (Feb. 25th) and I just finished my evening check. Marcella and LB's udders and just a little bigger and firmer, and Nellie's udder is begining to fill. Looking back at her records I see she started a decent udder on day 330 and foaled on day 331!. So I take her very seriously when she begins an udder. The girls are at days 306-321 today. 

Marcella






Ladybug






and Nellies little beginings of an udder






Exciting times are not too far away for me.


----------



## MeganH

Yay!! Very exciting!!


----------



## weerunner

Marcella had milk this morning!! It is still clear, and colourless but it is sticky, so I'm pretty pleased with that. Testing at about 30% and nonfoaling, so a ways to go still. But progress is being made. 

And Nellie's udder is bigger again this morning, about the same size as it was 5 days before she foaled her last foal, so she is close too. 

Yay, it's been a progress filled weekend for me.


----------



## weerunner

Marcella has totally isolated herself from the group. She is in the far corner of the 2 acre paddock all by herself. I've had to go on a trek 3 times today to make sure she is fine and not going to drop a foal on me out there. Her udder is huge and her milk is a little easier to express this afternoon than this morning, will test it again tonight to see if it has changed any from this morning. I'm getting a little edgy about her now. Not much sleep will be had from here on in.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh thats very exciting and nerve racking at the same time. Keep us posted on her milk.


----------



## MeganH

Please keep us posted! Sounds like she is up to something. Or at least thinking about being up to something!


----------



## weerunner

I tucked them in early tonight. She took forever to come in from the back of the paddock and her hind legs are not moving well, she is kinda scuffing them along instead of lifting, poor soul. Her milk is now slightly opaque, yellow and sticky. It is fairly easy to express now. yeehaw.


----------



## cassie

very very exciting news Amanda!!!! yeah I agree with Diane!! getting super close!! YAY


----------



## MeganH

Got the cam up and watching


----------



## Eagle

Sounds exciting Amanda, i hope I get to see her foal. I can only watch her for a few hours tonight, sorry

Sending prayers for a safe foaling


----------



## weerunner

That's ok Renee, I'm getting to the point where I feel I should be watching much more closely anyways. I'm all set for a lot of marewatching tonight.


----------



## vickie gee

Just added you to favorites so I can click on and watch now and then. I get up 3:45 central standard to check horses, feed, and get ready for work. I will be peeping in.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I think the time is closely approaching!



Here's to a safe foaling and healthy little one!


----------



## cassie

how is Marcella and the rest of your girls looking tonight?

I will watch when I can, have to step out in about half an hour to say bye to Mum n Dad who are leaving me for a month to go to Germany (was going to do the bye sad emoticon but it's not working for some reason... ) lol

anyway going to be a busy month for me but will watch when I can 

9pm all girls standing quietly


----------



## cassie

Hi Amanda (waving at you) how are your girls tonight?


----------



## weerunner

I'm feeling less and less easy about going to sleep now. Ladybug and Marcella's udders are big enough for them to foal, but their milk is still clear, pale yellow and sticky. Now LB has been know to foal at that stage of milk so that has me even more uncomfy. 

I'll be up alot tonight, and anyone who can help; I'd appreciate it. I'll have the cordless phone next to me just in case I drift off.


----------



## MeganH

Belly kicks and tail swishing from Marcella.

I will be up another hour or 2 and will be watching. Wish I could help you watch longer.


----------



## MeganH

I am off to bed. Will be back in the morning to watch.


----------



## cassie

night Megan.

Amanda I am here watching for the next 2 hours... then will be in and out as I have to pick up my brothers from school...

11:37pm and all girls are grazing their stalls..


----------



## cassie

Fly and Ladybug were both down sternal for a while... now both have got back up Ladybug doing quite a bit of tail swishing now Fly is grazing her stall n Ladybug is scratching herself... Nell n Marcell standing like statues side by side LOL Fly n Bug definitley a little restless at the moment


----------



## Eagle

Hi, I am here for an hour now Amanda it is 2.45 am, then I have to take my son to school. get a quick nap


----------



## weerunner

OK, thank you Renee, I will


----------



## Eagle

Amanda, Jules is going to watch your girls for a few hours so sleep tight.


----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


> Amanda, Jules is going to watch your girls for a few hours so sleep tight.


ahaha, here I am





I will be awake for another 3.5 to four hours but will make sure someone else is watching before I go to bed.


----------



## Jules

Fly inactive since I have been watching except for occasional ear movement, Nell eating for Canada and adybug is active. Not sure if she was scratching or swaying at about 04:12 (Atantic Time- Canada right?)


----------



## Jules

Just looked at 04:26 is that marcella in the right ahnd corner, not clear what I can see, but I think I may wake you

So not used to your cams and dont know all the shadows etc. may just be a shadow but am seeing something under Marcella. Oh good grief, hope i am not waking you for a shadow


----------



## Jules

Just zoomed to the max and think it is a shadow. She is quiet and standing. Phewwwww. My heart was racing for a few minutes

Yup, def a shadow, she just moved her tail and confirmed it. Phewwww double phewwwww. Glad you are still sleeping. I will try and get used to your barn and cams and save myself the mini freak out. lol


----------



## cassie

Hey Jules it goes... Fly and part of Ladybugs stall at the top right... bottom right Ladybug, bottom left... on the left Marcella and on the right Nell... lol does that make sense? LOL sorry

Nell and Marcella being twins again with the whole statue thing and Ladybug and Fly grazing, then both picked up their heads... they must be able to see or hear something...


----------



## Jules

05:00 Nell and Marcella standing and resting, Ladybug and Fly eating

oops missed your post Cassie, glad to see you


----------



## Jules

05:27 all quiet except for ladybug munching

I am feeling really unwell this past half hour so am going to head to bed. Cassie is cooking and busy but checking intermittently. Seeing as it is nearly dawn I doubt there will be any foal action now


----------



## Jules

I m such an idiot, can clearly see that Ladybug is having a wee bit of a weave, which would explain the half on-screen 'scratching' saw earlier. Derrr me.


----------



## cassie

hope you feel better soon Jules... lol your not an idiot LOL it confused me first time too





I'm headed to bed too... 5:57am your time Amanda, all girls standing quietly


----------



## Eagle

Thanks girls for watching. Jules I hope you feel better tomorrow.

7.50 am and the cam is playing up.


----------



## vickie gee

Good mornin. Anybody know why the camera is"frozen"? I was watching the mares all pacing impatiently and then the screen froze up.


----------



## Eagle

Vicky I have just got here so I don't know. Amanda will be up by now though (or at least I hope she hasn't over slept)


----------



## vickie gee

Maybe she stops the cam while she feeds. I know if I had cams for all to see they would not be seeing my hair in the morning!


----------



## Eagle

No I normally see Amanda's morning "look" but I was late getting home this morning


----------



## vickie gee

Eagle said:


> No I normally see Amanda's morning "look" but I was late getting home this morning


The first words out of my husband's mouth this morning was "look at that hair". This toothache had me wallering all night and my hair has that extra terrifying look.


----------



## Eagle

how are you feeling now? are you going to the dentist today? I hope you get it fixed soon.


----------



## vickie gee

Eagle said:


> how are you feeling now? are you going to the dentist today? I hope you get it fixed soon.


Yep, have an appointment today (late). Was going to work all day and then go to dentist. I got up took pain med, and called off work instead. Going out to feed, come back in and shower, and see if that dentist can get me earlier.

Will see if her cam is back up when I get back from feeding. Her mares all seemed restless so it was probably a "noise" that had them going.


----------



## weerunner

Hey all! Things are same old same old today, except Fly's udder is firmer than yesterday. But LB and Marcella's udders are still huge and I'm still getting yellow, slightly cloudy sticky milk that tests as not ready yet. So out they go for the day. Thanks for all the eyes and help guys. I got about 3-4 hours sleep last night, not too shabby. Off to work, it's a nice sunny day so maybe we'll get progress in the milk area today.


----------



## MeganH

Glad you are going to get that tooth fixed! Your girls sound so close!


----------



## AnnaC

Just checking the girls, but the cam not working yet?? Will check again shortly - perhaps the girls are still outside?


----------



## weerunner

There, try that AnnaC. This darn computer is so old, I think it just is too slow sometimes.


----------



## cassie

how are the girls tonight Amanda?

Vicki I am so glad you are getting your tooth fixed!!! nothing worse then a tooth ache!!!


----------



## JAX

Is there a way to enlarge this cam shot without going to full screen?


----------



## weerunner

Jax yes there is. On the right bottom corner there is a triangle. click and drag the screen to whatever size you like. I dont blame you for not wanting the full size screen, it is not very clear.

Cassie,

I think that Ladybug has the biggest udder but she has no milk. Marcella has milk but it is not testing ready yet. And so I continue to wait.


----------



## cassie

lol fun and games!


----------



## weerunner

Yes, we probably wouldn't want to do it if foaling mares was easy. It's all about the challenge with this game.


----------



## vickie gee

cassie said:


> how are the girls tonight Amanda?
> 
> Vicki I am so glad you are getting your tooth fixed!!! nothing worse then a tooth ache!!!


Root canal Friday. I got put on penicillin. If it is split rather than just a crack it will have to come out...


----------



## vickie gee

So which one of the mares looks like her vulva is the most "relaxed". The day Faith foaled the very bottom of her vulva had lost all "poof." She also had changed from standing in the back or the front of the stall to hanging out in a corner.


----------



## weerunner

Right now, I'd say it's almost a tie in the loose vulva area. Both LB and Marcella's vulvas' are looser than normal, but not as loose as they can get. Both have the V 'ed belly and the jellybum and loose tail heads. All signs are go, except for the milk. Milk is sticky, slightly cloudy yellow liquid in both.


----------



## Eagle

I am here watching Amanda





Vicki sorry to hear about the tooth results, I lost a tooth when I was expecting Alby.



I hope you will be pain free until Friday


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda, you are all dressed up this morning, is it cold or raining?

The girls were quiet all night


----------



## weerunner

It is snowing, we are having a storm. The girls will be staying inside today. Marcella's udder has expanded back towards her back legs and looks like her nipples are filling in, but they are still pointing towards and touching each other. Ladybug's udder is about the same as yesterday. Fly's udder is quite big for a maiden and her vulva is quite dark pink inside. Her baby is going insane in there this morning. Looks' like I have no pressing excuse not to go to work other than the darn storm. Oh well. Have a good one everyone!

Marcella's udder






Fly's udder






And Ladybugs udder, her nipples have some filling to do before she will go


----------



## weerunner

hey all. So I know some of you were probably watching when Marcella got herself cast in the corner at the front of the stall. I was watching from work, I waited for her to try to get up a few times and then off I went at way too fast a speed. By the time I got home (~18 minutes) she had thankfully found a way to get up on her own. But she was warm and panting and not very happy. I checked for gut sounds and she seems ok, baby is still kicking and her udder is very hot but that is fromthe stress I'm sure. Anything else I should watch her for. I'm praying she didn't twist a intestine or something. Honestly these creatures seem heck bent on driving their owners crazy.

So I'm home from work now, and will be for the rest of the day. Not so good for my bank account, but much better for my sanity levels.

Whew


----------



## Eagle

Oh Heck Amanda, I have just got home. I would take her for a walk to get her system going, I know the weather is bad but do you have an indoor area or some where that she could walk for 10 minutes?


----------



## weerunner

Actually the snow is slowing up, I'll take her out in a bit, just want her to cool down a bit first. She sure looked uphappy when I came in the barn. No idea how long she was down. Actually I think I'm more upset about it than her now. She's happily eating hay and my stomache is churning away and my head is pounding. ARGH!


----------



## Eagle

I bet, I am so sorry I wasn't watching. I had to go and feed my horses





She doesn't look very happy now and is brining up he hind legs


----------



## MeganH

I'm sorry I missed it! I have both the kids home so we have been quite busy and I have only been able to check on cams quickly through the morning.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry I wasn't any use either - can only get limited time watching at the moment. Hope she's going to be ok, bless her. That's the trouble when the weather is bad and one needs to keep them in - I think the mares often need to have a roll during the last few days of pregnancy, maybe to help that last positioning of the foal?

Fingers cross for her - sending a ((((HUG)))) for you to help with the stress!


----------



## Eagle

How is she Amanda?


----------



## weerunner

She seems ok, let them out in the snow for a bit and she is walking around slowly yawning every few seconds. I really think she is getting close. Marcella has gotten cast before, you'd think she'd learn but nope. She loves to lay up next to stall walls and then roll. Silly girl. Will be extra freaked out watching her tonight.\

I'm going to go put them in again in a few minutes, just thought some space and fresh air woudl be good for their minds and bodies. And yes I firmly believe they need to roll to get baby hwere he needs to be, I wish I could watch them outside when I'm at work that woudl be perfect.

Oh well, won't be long now.


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now, I will pull them up as soon as I wake.


----------



## MeganH

Ladybug was getting some good scratches.

Goodnight, Renee. We will be out for an hour or so in a bit for my sons last riding lesson at his lesson barn.. I will have them up when I get home though.


----------



## AnnaC

Glad she seems ok - will be watching them for another couple of hours, but then it's bed for me too.


----------



## weerunner

Thanks everyone you just cannot know how much it means to me that you alll are watching my girls when I cannot be there. I hope you all get to see at least one foaling if not all of them.


----------



## vickie gee

I am betting on Ladybug to go first. Feb 29 or March 1.


----------



## Eagle

3.00am Nell and Marcella are down sternal, Nope Nell has just got up




LB is mooching around in her poo



and Fly is standing quietly.

I am so glad they had an uneventful evening, I must admit I was very worried about Madam Marcella


----------



## cassie

OH Amanda I am so sorry! Iwas in the hospital LOL unfortunatly can't watch from there...



glad to know she is ok now... poor mumma girl! will try to keep a better eye on them for you! heaps busy with mum n dad away...

WOW those udders are looking good! geez I really wish Penny would come and see your girls udders!


----------



## Eagle

4.00 am and I have to go out now the girls are all quiet


----------



## weerunner

Cassie, dont be silly. I hope you're feeling better! I also hope your Penny starts making an udder soon. Ladybug had enough milk to test last night which was exciting. Of course it tested not ready but it's nice to know she's moving towards the goal.

I'll update with new udder pics when it gets light out this morning.


----------



## cassie

oh that is exciting!! 

I'm feeling better in myself but the issue hasn't gone away LOL they want me to get an ultrasound now... but we won't go into that LOL

6:09am and all the girls are standing quietly Fly having a litle scratch on the fence LOL


----------



## weerunner

Here are the promised updated udder pics. NO one wanted to give me milk for testing this morning, but it is cold and my hands were probably less than soothing even though I kept gloves on until I did udder checks.

Marcella, expanding backwards again.






Fly, not too shabby for a maiden, but has a way to go.






Nellie who is at day 325 today (she foaled at 321 for me last time). She's in no rush this time around.






And finally Ladybug with her OMG sized udder. She may be our first foaler by the looks of things.






Well it is a nice, cold day so everyone is going out today. Hopefully some exercise will get them all moving on the foaling front.

Have a good day/night everyone.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the pics, LB is in the lead



You have a good day too


----------



## AnnaC

*Is that snow that I see floating about past the cam or are the bugs chasing round the light?*

*Just seen you checking the girls - any milk yet?*


----------



## weerunner

Both LB and Marcella have the beginings of milk, testing about 40% chance of foaling. So not quite ready yet, but boy are LB's udders looking full.






She's very irritable too. Typical ready-to-foal mare.

Nellie who is at day 325 still has a medium size udder. She's in no rush.


----------



## MeganH

she does look ready!


----------



## Wings

Maybe she'll inspire the other mares to hurry up!



:rofl

Actually I shouldn't say that... it actually did happen to a friend who ended up with three fresian babies all in one night!


----------



## weerunner

I know, I had a friend that had that happen to her. She was foaling out one mare, turned around afterwards and there another mare had hers at exactly the same time. I am a little scared they might do that to me. Picture me jumping over gates trying to be in 4 stalls all at once. LOL


----------



## vickie gee

weerunner said:


> I know, I had a friend that had that happen to her. She was foaling out one mare, turned around afterwards and there another mare had hers at exactly the same time. I am a little scared they might do that to me. Picture me jumping over gates trying to be in 4 stalls all at once. LOL


I also had a friend that got a foal a couple of years ago at about 1:00 a.m. and about the time she was finishing up that one got another. As a former gambling woman I will place a bet. $20 on LB to foal March 1 top 'o the field. Request a 24 hour window for one of the bottom 'o the field to come in 2nd. I forgot to check the odds; never mind though I am comfortable with my bet. If I get about 5 hours much needed sleep tonight I will check in around 4:00 a.m. Goodnight ladies.


----------



## Eagle

wow the girls are moving fast, I am so annoyed that I am busy this week cos I just know I am going to miss one of them



It is 3.10 am and all is quiet, I will be here until around 4.00am then I have to go sorry.


----------



## Wings

weerunner said:


> I know, I had a friend that had that happen to her. She was foaling out one mare, turned around afterwards and there another mare had hers at exactly the same time. I am a little scared they might do that to me. Picture me jumping over gates trying to be in 4 stalls all at once. LOL


The mid foaling hurdle race?





It's funny how often it does seem to happen. Given that in the wild mares prefer an isolated foaling I wonder what triggers some of these moments of foaling inspiration?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes, this happened to me - 3 in one night in quick succession. Got the first safely delivered, popped into the next stable to welcome two little legs and a nose followed by a nice coloured body, on again, but a bit late coz this one was already half delivered (thank goodness normal presentation) so helped her final moments. PHEW!! All I had time to do was to clear each little nose before I was on my way to the next one!!

Just to show how quick it all was, I had phoned Cathy on her mobile to say we are foaling and all she had to do was to jump off the sofa where she was snoozing, grab her coat and boots and get to the barn 50 yards away - she arrived as the last foal was being born. AND they were all fillies!!

In 2010 we did have 2 mares foal each night on 3 consecutive nights, but they were several hours apart. Never had a 3 before or since and certainly not so close together.


----------



## Eagle

7.15am and the girls have gone wild, I bet they can hear breakfast coming.


----------



## Eagle

I knew it,



Morning Amanda


----------



## weerunner

Yes, they do get a tad excited when breakfast is on it's way.





Here are this mornings udder pics. The girls are at days 311-326! Wow, we have got to see a foal soon I'd think.

Fly, geting bigger each day.






Ladybug, huge as always, no milk to speak of this morning






and Marcella, milk was flowing well this morning, tests at 40% and nonfoaling, so still a bit longer for her too.






Poor Nellie, she is at day 326 (the farthest along) and her udder is not even worth taking pics of. But my records show she gets her udder and milk both on the day before foaling, so she still may beat the others yet.

Have a good one everyone, I'm off to work again.


----------



## bannerminis

I am so excited for you. It cant be long now before one of these girls sets a trend and foals (we live in hope anyway).


----------



## weerunner

Woohoo, exciting changes. Marcella's udder is very firm and warm today and it is Cold outside. I checked her milk and it is now coming out in yellow, thick, oily and sticky drops. The milk is testing at 40% and dead center between the foaling and non foaling pads, so I woudl think by tomorrow morning she might have moved to foaling? Dare I dream. Anyways, we are making nice progress and I'm sure within a week I will have at lease one foal on the ground.


----------



## Eagle

I hope she will hold until Sunday night cos I will be here to watch her


----------



## weerunner

Are you going away until Sunday Renee. I'll try to tell her to hold off. I'm sure it will take awhile for her milk to change.

Mind you I'm praying for Friday night, cause it would be easier on me.


----------



## Eagle

I have my parents here until Sunday so I don't get to watch all night


----------



## weerunner

Hey everyone. Marcella's milk is now testing at 85 percent and foaling range. Which means 0-48 hours and we should have a foal.

Woohoo!!


----------



## MeganH

weerunner said:


> Hey everyone. Marcella's milk is now testing at 85 percent and foaling range. Which means 0-48 hours and we should have a foal.
> 
> Woohoo!!






Yay!!


----------



## MeganH

Marcella keeps getting up and down and looks a bit uncomfortable.

pushing!! Amanda is in with her!


----------



## MeganH

Can't see but I think baby might be out??

YUP



Saw a dark head! Could not make out the sign though, Amanda!

Congrats!!!


----------



## vickie gee

Ooooh, love it. Just tuned in. I see the little one is here and already dressed. Congrats. Wooohoo!


----------



## Eagle

congratulations Amanda you will have to get some pics cos Mummy is hiding her baby


----------



## weerunner

Baby is taking to nursing like a pro. He looks buckskin but that can't be right. Will be able to tell better when he dries off.


----------



## Eagle

so it is a









I am sorry I missed it and by an hour but I am glad she had it at a decent hour for you so now you will get some rest.


----------



## AnnaC

YAY!!! Congratulations Amanda!! Well done Marcella (and I thought LB would be the first to foal!)

Would love to see some pictures once the little lad is all dried out. Is it still very cold where you are - how do you cope with the little ones?

You must be thrilled to have this first little one safely on the ground, perhaps this will give Ladybug a nudge and we shall see her baby in the next couple of days.





Again - many congratulations!!



:yeah


----------



## Eagle

Amanda I don't know if you have been watching but Marcella has been laying down more or less all night. Did you give her anything for the pain?


----------



## Eagle

Photos



Morning Amanda


----------



## weerunner

Renee, my vet in his infinite wisdom does not recommend and will NOT give out Banamine without being in attendance. And since a afterhours visit from him would be upwards of 250$ when everythig is in order, I do not give it. I was watching her closely, she did not appear in pain but just oh so glad to be able to lay down comfortably. I did make sure she got up often enough that baby got enough milk. The milk bar is nice and deflated this morning, so I think we are good. Only thing I'm a tad worried over is he doesn't want to lay down to sleep. He did lay down a few times early this morning but he also is sleeping standing up some. Will be watching to make sure all is well. They wil be in the barn all day today.


----------



## MeganH

Oh he is so cute! He looked darker on cam last night! Congrats again!

Diane- Do you not have to have a prescription to get the banamine? I had our vet out here a couple of weeks ago and she said she doesn't normally advise to give it unless the mare is in serious pain and she did not give me any. I would like to have some here though and don't want to have to pay to have her come back out just for meds?


----------



## Eagle

What a cutie and don't worry cos I saw him down sleeping like a baby.



I wrote about Marcella down resting just to let you know, as you say she was not in pain just darn knackered out



I always like to know how my girls are doing after the birth and I imagined you were sleeping.

Congrats, 1 down 3 to go


----------



## MeganH

Thanks Diane! It does say it needs an rx from a vet before purchasing. I wish my vet would have given me the prescription.. I think she wanted me to have her back out or something.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh congrats on your gorgeous new baby boy and darn it I missed it.

I love his long legs. He looks bay but I wonder if he is a silver bay??


----------



## weerunner

I'm confused on the colour. Dad is a chestnut pinto and mom is a minimal black appy. He is solid as far as I can see, hooves are not stripped right now.


----------



## bannerminis

Do you know what colour the Dads parents were??

As being chestnut he could hide silver and Agouti. I would say he is definitly a bay but he is such a light bay and his mane has that look that you see on some silver bay foals.

Sunny my stallion is a chestnut with flaxen, blaze and 4 socks but he carries 2 copies of Agouti and 1 silver but obviously being red does not express it.

I bet agouti comes from Daddy and if possible maybe silver

His colour reminds me of this filly TLF Extasys in Command

http://www.turralodgefarm.com/2011-foals.html


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congrats on a stunning little man

. And I missed it too


----------



## MeganH

I'll send you a PM Diane


----------



## targetsmom

Congratulations!!! Sorry I missed it but he sure is cute!


----------



## bannerminis

OMG he is so cute. I was watching him race around his Mom as she was laid down and it was just too funny. Although I did then notice his go fast stripes on his little rug LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I don't remember having to have a prescription! Let me check and see, and I'll let you know what I find. If you do, I can get some for you and send it to you. I believe one dose just eases any discomfort, and helps momma stay her "normal" self during the time baby is trying to figure out nursing, the uterus is contracting, etc.
> 
> Try this link, Megan: http://www.petfooddi...&utm_medium=cse
> 
> I ONLY give this medication orally. You "draw it up" in a syringe -- but take the needle off and give in their mouth. It tastes horrid, but works like a charm and you don't get the horrid side-effects -- unless you know how to give an IV medication. I like this rather than the paste, since the mouth is full of mucous membranes, and it gets into their system very quickly.


Diane, I didn't know you could give the liquid orally like the paste? I have a bottle in the refridg. I can use it like the paste?


----------



## vickie gee

MeganH said:


> Thanks Diane! It does say it needs an rx from a vet before purchasing. I wish my vet would have given me the prescription.. I think she wanted me to have her back out or something.


I keep a dosing in the fridge at all times. It is cheaper to buy in larger portion if you have a need. In the past I injected it but having read some of the posts I gave it to my girls post foaling and chose to give it orally. Obviously it does taste horrible judging by their reaction.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I am so very glad to hear that. I can't give a shot, but I can give oral medications ok


----------



## vickie gee

So how is the colt doing? He is sure long legged. Looks like a little deer!


----------



## weerunner

He is absolutely wonderful. His mom doesn't like me putting his blanket on and off and fussing with him, but she is tolerating it. He loves scratches and attention. His name is Charming (as in Prince Charming).


----------



## Eagle

Welcome to the world Charming





Do you have new pj's tonight? I hope your human mum has changed them from pink to blue


----------



## AnnaC

Little Charming is tucking into the milk bar - he looks so cute in his pj's bless him.





Any news on LB?

Megan, my vet allows us to have finadyne (same stuff) for our mares, but also cautioned us that it could mask the important early symptoms of colic should something be wrong with the mare after foaling. Some of my mares sail through foaling with no problem, others regularly need some pain relief, but I always watch carefully for the first hour to assertain the difference between a mare laying down a lot because she's uncomfortable and one that suddenly starts some serious rolling (colic?). A mare who is uncomfortable or just needing some rest will often get up to feed her foal, whereas a mare with colic will be more 'interested' in herself. That first hour after birth goes very quickly and, as long as the foal is progressing nicely, I like to spend that hour concentrating on my mare to make sure she is well, comfortable and eating so that she is the able to give her attention to her baby and its first attempts to feed. So, much as I would like to give immediate pain relief to all my girls, on my vet's advice I do hold off for that first short time.


----------



## weerunner

Anna, Marcella is still spending a good portion of her day lying down. But when Charming gets rambunctious and starts feeling the need to eat she does get up and let him nurse. This is her second foal and i'm very pleased with how much she seems to love her little prince.

I was wondering is Acetaminaphen or Ibuprophen would work in a pinch but then I figured there must be a reason they dont do that.


----------



## weerunner

LB, Nell and Fly are all holding with their udders. Their nipples are not filled, so it will be a bit of a wait for that. HOpefully they dont all go at it at the same time. Nellie is at day 327, but she is in no big rush.


----------



## vickie gee

weerunner said:


> He is absolutely wonderful. His mom doesn't like me putting his blanket on and off and fussing with him, but she is tolerating it. He loves scratches and attention. His name is Charming (as in Prince Charming).


Yeah, these moms are very protective...at first. Give it 48 hours more and she will want you to babysit and will not care if you dress him in a prom dress as long as she is close by and has lots to eat.


----------



## weerunner

Well it is plus 9 out there tonight. So I took of Charmings blanket. He enjoyed a little bucking, running and being a goof ball about being blanket free. Here he is the first little bit with the blanket off.





















Nellie and Ladybugs and Fly nipples are all just starting to fill, so I'm a little leery of going to sleep tonight. I guess it's going to be a late one for me again.


----------



## vickie gee

Well Fly has flopped down for a nap, LB is showing her bottom only, and Nell just seems to be eating. I am going to bed but if I have to get up for anything I will peep in.


----------



## Eagle

vickie gee said:


> Yeah, these moms are very protective...at first. Give it 48 hours more and she will want you to babysit and will not care if you dress him in a prom dress as long as she is close by and has lots to eat.






prom dress





3.00am and all is quiet. Thanks for the great pics, we can really see his gorgeous colour here, he has the cutest little teacup nose that I want to kiss.


----------



## weerunner

Well, because I can't say much about the other pregnant mare's progress I'm posting some more pics of Charming out in the mini corral getting some exercise.













Oh and i should add that Fly's vulva is extremely loose. It has that slack, puffed out "I'm about to push a baby through here" look. And it is bright red/pink. But her udder is not that firm and her nipple are not filled. Do you all think she might foal and then get her milk, she is a maiden and I've only had one other maiden but she had a huge udder and milk when she foaled.


----------



## weerunner

Oh Diane that mare is gorgeous. Ok, now you've got me nervous for Fly. She's my very first mini foal born here at my barn. I'll be extra vigilant tonight. That vulva just seems to scream that she does not have long to go and she is at day 323, so fair game as far as the gestation goes.

Wish me luck on this one.


----------



## Eagle

Good news Amanda is that the kids are back to school tomorrow, parents are gone and my car is broken so I will be glued to the screen from about 2.00 am ish


----------



## weerunner

Awesome EAgle. I missed knowing you were there from 2am on. Mind you I am sorry that your car is broken.


----------



## Eagle

yeah darn gear box has gone, it is in guarantee but it means I am car less for a while.


----------



## weerunner

Well, thank goodness for the warranty. Doens't look like much will be going on tonight with my girls. But you just never know, someone might decided to go without their milk being ready. That's all Im waiting for in all three.


----------



## cassie

WOW what a gorgeous man you have Amanda!!!! YAY for Marcella what a good mummy!

sorry I haven't been around, but it is a new week and I will be watching the other three when I can... if you like Amanda I will let you know when I am on watching so you can get some much needed sleep...





Charming what a gorgoeus name for a gorgeous man! have you thought of a show name? I hope it has something to do with Prince Charming! 

My vet is the same won't give me finnadine... but one of the vets that work there Kylie she is lovely, and let me pick some up for Finn the other day when he was starting to colic.... so I think I would be able to get some from her... she knows me quite well and knows I am a vet nurse so I'm hoping to use that to my advantage





any change on your other girls? any filling of the teats for LB?


----------



## weerunner

I'm just heading out to feed the girls right now, so will update if anything looks promising. IN the meantime, here is the video of Huybers Utopia Prince Charmings birth. Quick and easy, just how we all like it to be.


----------



## cassie

saw you in there with them Amanda... how are they looking?


----------



## MeganH

I just watched some of your foaling videos. I love how you talk to all your mares and are so calm. I am going to keep going through all the foaling videos you have to prepare myself for Laney's delivery. Awesome how you video them like that! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## weerunner

No problem, I love watching the videos afterwards, because you tend to forget details after it is all over. Ladybugs udder is even bigger than before if you can imagine such a thing. Still only a drop or two of clear, pale yellow , slightly sticky liquid though. So I put down straw to encourage her to go ahead. LOL, well she enjoys picking around in it to find her hay anyways if nothing else it stops her from weaving as much.


----------



## vickie gee

Wow, Ladybug looks like she is just waiting on a green light to GO! Thanks for the video. Watching it I know that I missed at least the first minute of Faith's foaling. She was doing the back leg kicking thing before I got dressed and ran out the door. Again, wow.


----------



## cassie

Ladybug all the sudden very restless!! ltos of tail swishing belly kicking... then butt pressing, she is now doing a wee... very interesting... I will watch her closley


----------



## Eagle

wow! she is part cow



2.30am and I am watching

3.20am and LB is acting a bit strange


----------



## cassie

I'm watching... Fly is down sternal... Ladybug standing in the corner 3:55am

Nell and Marcella standing, Charming sleeping <3


----------



## cassie

hmm, Fly looked a little strange just then... I'm guessing she was just trying to get comfy... but I can't see her behind and hmmm well I don't know it kinda looking like she was pushing... but I doubt it... come on Fly please move for me!


----------



## cassie

Renee can you let me know when your back? I need to finish the horses... and cook dinner LOL


----------



## Eagle

I am back Cassie, Thank you so very much. My son is such a nightmare!


----------



## cassie

haha cool thanks Renee



ah we all know you love him


----------



## vickie gee

I am up and dreading work. All 3 are munching.


----------



## Eagle

why are you up at this time Vicki?


----------



## Eagle

6.45 am and the girls are getting hungry.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda


----------



## weerunner

Morning everyone! I've fed and done udder checks and can see no plausible reason why I cannot go to work, much as I had wished otherwise. Udders are no bigger than they were last night and no decent amount of milk to test. So I guess it's to work I go. Leaving horses in, will let them all out when I get home from work. I think I'll try Charming out in the big corral with the mares today. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## AnnaC

A picture of Charming on his new adventure would be brilliant?


----------



## cassie

oh yes please! I hope you got some piccies of Charming with his Ladies! hehe

7:51pm and all girls grazing stall all is quiet.


----------



## weerunner

Cassie, what time are you usually watching. I know Renee gets on about 2 am. I was feeling sick today, not enough sleep the last few days. If I could nap a bit tonight that would be great.

Sorry girls Charming did go out and have a blast with the girls, but I forgot to bring the camera and then it started snowing so his adventure got shortened and they all went back in. He seemed to have fun for the hour or so he was out though, and he slept real soundly for a long time when he got back in his stall.


----------



## cassie

I'm usually watching from 8pm till about 2-3am Renee and I usaully overlap... I am here, get some rest! might have to stop out for a little while but will get one of the others to watch if I do...

hope you feel better soon!!

oh Charming's first outing and we missed out



bad Amanda LOL we mgiht forgive you as you are not feeling well... next one make sure you take the camera ok? lol


----------



## weerunner

Ok, will do. I'm off to get some rest. Taking cordless phone to bed with me. All seems calm in the barn tonight. darn them. :arg!


----------



## cassie

haha yep all is calm all is bright I think you can get some sleep tonight LOL

Nell just gone down sternal... the other three standing quietly

will ring with any issues


----------



## cassie

well Nell sure wasn't down for long... maybe a minute later she had a roll and got up again... now grzing her stable


----------



## vickie gee

I always look in on these girls when I head to the kitchen for my first cup in the early a.m. 4:00 ish. Headed to bed now. It has been a loooooooong day. Goodnight.


----------



## Eagle

Morning / Night all



It is snowing here so I



I don't lose my connection. Do we know if anyone else is watching or is it just me?


----------



## cassie

I have her up Renee but I am on and off as I make dinner and I have SOO much washing to fold LOL


----------



## cassie

Fly down sternal with looks to her tummy... 4:31am


----------



## cassie

Nell down sternal now...


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, I just hope my connection holds cos it is really snowing now


----------



## cassie

stay safe Renee!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Nell and Fly both back up now


----------



## Eagle

Did you see Charming trying to drink whilst Marcella was down


----------



## cassie

hehe YES!! he was pretty rough with her too!!! "if you would just move your leg more I could drink right here! Come on Mum MOVE!!!"

poor Marcella LOL was so cute! lol

poor Ladybug weaving




poor sweet mumma girl!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda


----------



## weerunner

I'm afraid there is nothing new to report today guys. I'm leaving them in as they are too close for me to leave them unwatched all day. I will get home around 2pm and then if nothing exciting is goin on they can all go out for a romp and yes I'll remember my camera this time.

Have a good one. And thank you Cassie for that much needed sleep last night. I feel alive again this morning. There's a full moon on Thursday, maybe I'll get a baby then.


----------



## weerunner

Thanks Diane. LB looks to be getting closer, she's been doing 'cricket legs', swishing her tail and holding it to the side a fair bit today. Sadly, she still has not enough milk to test and it is not oily at all yet. So I'm thinking soon, but that could be wishful thinking on my part.

Nellie has not eaten all her hay for the last 3 feedings, and she is at day 331 today, so maybe that's her way of saying she is close too. 

Fly is the only one that seems not to be real close, but she is a maiden, so I cant' completely trust her signs will be clear when she is ready. 

Well, that about sums it up, it's a whole lot of hurryup and wait here in my barn.

I was going to put the girls out for the afternoon but when I opened the barn door no one of them wanted out. That's a sign to me, that they might as well stay inside. So charming will have to wait until tomorrow to go play with the girls. 

Here are their udders, not much changing going on except that LB's nipples are pointing downwards instead of in. 

Ladybug






Nellie






Fly


----------



## AnnaC

Just popped in for a check on the girls, but they are all outside. Your dog was happily either poo picking or searching for dropped pieces of horse feed. LOL!!


----------



## weerunner

Anna, I let them out for about 30 minutes. It is bitter cold (windy) out so they didn't stay long. Here is a video of Charming playing in the paddock, he didn't know what to do with all that room.


----------



## bannerminis

He is sooooooooo pretty and just so adorable. You must be well pleased with this boy.


----------



## MeganH

LOL Anna. My dogs love poo picking. (yuck)

Charming is so cute bouncing around in his jacket


----------



## weerunner

Yes, I'm pretty happy with his conformation and his disposition. He's going to make a very nice driving horse someday.


----------



## weerunner

They LOVE poo picking. The minute the horses are out of the stalls, the dogs are in. Gross creatures.


----------



## cassie

naw he is the cutest!! he took to all that white stuff real fast! smart little man! he has such long legs! WOW,

girls all standing quietly at 8:01pm, Fly and LB are just SO HUGE!!!!


----------



## cassie

Nellie is down semi flat semi sternal LOL Marcella and Charming are both down sternal looking real cute! Fly n LB standing quietly haven't seen either lie down at all today


----------



## cassie

have to head out now... hope someone is watching... might get Peggy onto the case...


----------



## izmepeggy

I have to lie down..Not feeling well.Renee should be along before long.


----------



## Eagle

Yes no worries, I have been around for an hour but I got asthma and couldn't find my inhaler





2.50 am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

you be careful Renee! has the snow stopped? I' won't be able to watch mutch tonight as I have soccer but will have them up when I can...

get better soon Peggy!!

oh hey Renee can you keep an eye on Jewels from Pacific pintos? she is looking close and has been acting really weird tonight so far... sorry and thanks!


----------



## Eagle

ok Cassie have fun at football. It has stopped snowing but it is bitter cold.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda, If you are up then it must be time for me to go and make lunch


----------



## weerunner

It's 1220 cam time and I'm at work. I was watching my girls from here, but all the sudden, there is no cam feed. Is anyone able to see them or is it just me here at work. I hope someone can see them!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm getting nothing on cam.


----------



## MeganH

I can't get them now either


----------



## weerunner

Crap Crap Crap. I'll go as fast as I can to get my work done then, and then I'll get my butt home. I should be able to be home by 2 or so. I dont think they were doing much, but they are so close I hate not being able to see them. They are at day 317-332 today.


----------



## MeganH

Hope they are good for you until you get home. I think they will be


----------



## Eagle

no cam for me either, they were up until I left for the horses about 45 mins ago. I don't know if we should ring Amanda cos she is at work.


----------



## Eagle

Nell seems different today but nothing that shouts imminent foaling so you drive safely.


----------



## Eagle

cam is back phewwwww Amanda must have put the girls out


----------



## weerunner

Hi all, yup I am home. Everyone is OK. All udders are a little firmer, still no oily milk in anyone. Nell's vulva is Extremely loose looking and fly's is loose AND very red inside. I think they are all gonna go in one night, you just wait and see. I'll throttle them if they do that to me. Renee if you have a concern you can call me at work no problem. It's just that last year I had a couple people calling just to chat about how close the mares might be, etc.. I just dont want that happening, but if there is real issue I need to go home to address, feel free to call. I put all the girls out (and Charming). It is plus 3 degrees out and sunny, so they are all just loving it. Except for Nellie who looks like I'm torturing her making her sit outside in the snow. She has that miserable, "I'm ready to be done with this look that Marcella had when she foaled". So here's hoping tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Eagle

o.k thanks for letting me know, I didn't want to get you in trouble



I should be around tonight and guess what? it has stopped snowing


----------



## bannerminis

Exciting that the mares are creeping closer. Will tune in when I can too


----------



## weerunner

Yay, I'm glad you have no more snow Renee. I really feel we are getting closer as a group. I truelly can't tell you which one might go first. Here are their udders this afternoon.

Nellie






Ladybug






And Fly


----------



## MeganH

So glad you got home and all is well! They are each progressing and I hope they give you time between each foals! Very tight looking race we have here!


----------



## Eagle

well at least if they all go together the sleepless nights will be over


----------



## MeganH

Very true!


----------



## Eagle

cam 3 is really hard to see in the day light


----------



## weerunner

Yup, I saw that and decided it was time to close the barn door. With the big barn door closed things are much better. Ok, did suppertime checks. LB's milk is coming in nicely but still testing not ready. All 3 girls vulvas are BEET red and loose as old socks. I'd be willing to bet we get at least one foal in the next two days and maybe more. But I've been known to be wrong before. Little Charming is tuckered from his 2 hour outing in the paddock. He and Penny had a blast


----------



## AnnaC

Well they are all happily munching at the moment! LB looks absolutely HUGE!!!


----------



## weerunner

Anna, and that is her dropped belly. She gets big as a house with each baby (this is her 5th) and then gets slim and lady like when they are born. Boy I wish I could rebound like she does. She was born to breed. She is insane when she is in heat, if there's a stallion around she will tear down the barn to get to him. She takes every time she is bred, and she has lovely foals (mostly fillies) I've kept two of her babies (fly and Penny). She was my very first broodmare , what a easy way for me to start out.


----------



## bannerminis

LOL LB reminds me of Shimmer who is absolutely rampant when she is in season. Banner (stallion) likes to woo his ladies and then go eat, then some more wooing but Shimmer will not have it she basically has her a** in his face at all times. I have seen him try to hide from her but she suddenly realizes he is gone so goes looking for him (if she was a person she could be a bunny boiler



)

Slaney is almost horrified at herself for suddenly finding herself in love with a man and Rosie is just a normal mare in heat although unless a stallion is around she doesnt display too much in the way of signs.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Mares!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## bannerminis

Here is a bit of video I took in 2010 when she was in season and in to be covered. Poor Banner took to hiding around corners to try to escape her but she always found him much to his dismay LOL. He is such a funny boy. He just cant handle pressure.

I have the mares at home for covering so I can keep track and then they go out on grass full time at the castle field.


----------



## weerunner

Yup Ladybug is one of those ones that wont leave the stallion alone when she is ready, but when she is done - God forbid he even look at her. LOL


----------



## cassie

haha oh the poor boys!

Karina your video is hilarious!!

all girls standing quietly, for some reason the clock has gone off your page Amanda.




the camera one is still there but thats 24hr time n I find the other one easier to look at and find... it was there yesterday...


----------



## weerunner

It's still there for me Cassie. Try refreshing your page.


----------



## cassie

oh yay its back lol sorry Amanda lol anymore changes overnight


----------



## weerunner

Ladybug's udder is extremely hot and tight, but still not oily sticky milk.





Fly and Nellie have decent udders but neither are what I'd say are about to foal. I was so hoping for at least one to go tonight, but it doesn't look so good now. I'll probably do a late night check just in case though as LB's udder can't go very long in that state.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

If I didn't know fly wasn't ready, I'd be thinking she was. She's swishing her tail and rubbing her booty!! The others look content at the moment.


----------



## weerunner

Fly could very well be the next to go. she's at day 326 now, her udder is firm and she has sticky but not oily milk (only a few drops though). For a maiden, she's developing nicely, so you just never know. I'm watching them all as posibilities


----------



## Eagle

morning all,



you have some funny mares there





2.45am and I am signing in for duty


----------



## AnnaC

4.45am Fly down, quiet but not looking too comfortable poor girl! All the others grazing quietly.


----------



## Eagle

4.50 am and she is up

6.00 am and Nell is down again, the others are munching


----------



## Eagle

7.06 am and the girls are hungry


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda


----------



## cassie

Sorry I didn't post much overnight was watching but had heaps of work to do!! Not long for either girl!!! Yay!! Will be watching them my tomorrow lol morning to all of you lol it's past my bed time lol night!


----------



## weerunner

Well, darnit, they are all still pregnant this morning. It's a glorious day (+13 degrees) so I'm off to work and hope to be home early to let them all out to play. I dare not put them out while I'm at work as Charming needs a place to lay down and snow and water are not where I want him to sleep. But when I get home their going out to exercise and enjoy the sun.

Have a good one everyone.

amanda


----------



## MeganH

The cam keeps freezing for me


----------



## bannerminis

They might be thoughtful and give you weekend babies


----------



## Eagle

1.00pm and I see Amanda is home already, did we miss something?


----------



## AnnaC

Amanda is in with fly but it is difficult to see what is happening because the sun is flooding the building. Hope Fly is ok?

LB is getting extremely stressed about something. Can anyone see what is happening?


----------



## MeganH

All I can see is a dog looking for poo in Ladybugs stall


----------



## AnnaC

I think they were all just getting excited because they were being let out - it was Amanda spending time in with Fly when I couldn't what was happening that made me think that something might be wrong!


----------



## AnnaC

That dog is a great poo picker!! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

yeah me too but then she let them out, I bet she was just checking down under for shopping


----------



## AnnaC

I'm sure she was Renee, but I had just tumed in and all I could see was a brilliant white light, an Amanda shape, a Fly shape doing something with Amanda and then Amanda standing to one side while Fly kept circling for a short while, so I got a bit concerned!!


----------



## Eagle

me too, that is exactly what happened to me, I have just come in from feeding cos it is 18.15 here. Anna I am sending you a pm


----------



## AnnaC

Will watch out for it Renee - it's 5.15 and I have to go do the boys in a moment, so maybe later before I answer!


----------



## weerunner

All is well everyone. Fly is fine, but she is trying hard to be the next foaler I think. Her udder is bigger and she has milk, more than the other girls right now (not oily enough though, but heading there), her vulva is deep reddish/pink and loose. And her back legs are not obeying her anymore. I actually saw her fall down last night when she was trying to get an extra good butt rub, she fell over!! She's out there plodding slowly around right now, but not really enjoying herself. I wonder if she hurt herself running around yesterday.

Mind you, LB and Nellie are the same. they all just want back in the barn, but I think they need some movement to get those babies going. Tonight would be so perfect. It is plus 13 today and not supposed to go below 6 degrees tonight. Perfect foaling weather. NOw I just have to convince the mares. Charming so wants to have a little buddy to run and play with.

Oh well, there is nothing I can do to convince them. Babies will come when they are ready.


----------



## vickie gee

I know they just will not listen. I always tell Choctaw "don't have that baby when I am not here with you". But she does not pay me any mind. And I always ask Faith "when are you going to have us that baby?" The most I ever got on that was an annoyed look.


----------



## weerunner

Suppertime checks: LB has slightly oily milk now, which is a small step forward for her, but still not testing ready. Fly continues to have a loose vulva and medium sized udder which is very warm right now (but it is warm outside). Nellie has a loose vulva too, but not as pink inside as fly's. It's anyones game, and to be honest I dont care who goes as long as someone does, it is such a lovely evening for a foaling. Warm as mid summer for gosh sakes. Well that's all I've got for now, will most likely do a 10pm check and update if anything new arises.


----------



## weerunner

Vickie Gee, I haven't missed one yet, but I know if I'm at this long enough I will. Just hope when it happens it is not a mare that needs my help. I absolutely must be there for Fly as this is her first.


----------



## cassie

all girls standing quietly at 9:26pm if you need to get some rest Amanda let me know I'm here at the office today, will be out shortly but otherwise will be around


----------



## weerunner

I'm going to go do udder checks right now Cassie and if things look unimpressive, I might take you up on that. It would be nice to get more than 3 hours sleep.


----------



## cassie

yeah go for it! even if I'm at lunch I can get the cams up!  I will keep checking just in case saw you out there.


----------



## weerunner

Ok Cassie. Fly is acting very odd. She made a big thing out of me checking her udder and it is full and hot. So hot that I took her temp to make sure she doesn't have a infection or something. Shes very down (but her temperature is just fine). Still no milk to speak of though. But with her being a maiden, it might not come until foaling. 

I'm going to go lay down at about 11 my time. If you would like to watch them for a couple hours that would be great. Let me know on here or on my email - [email protected]

thanks so much

amanda


----------



## cassie

sounds like it won't be long! I will keep them up


----------



## weerunner

Ok, thanks so much. Will have the phone next to my bed.


----------



## cassie

Nell down sternal resting at 11:49pm Fly n LB both standing quietly


----------



## cassie

Fly has just gone down sternal at 12:37am


----------



## cassie

have to go pick up my little bro from school... will be 15-20 minutes... Renee should be around shortly though, Fly still down sternal so hoping she won't do anything while I'm gone...


----------



## Eagle

Pulling cam up now


----------



## Eagle

all is quiet at 2.00am cam time, I am off real quick to feed my horses


----------



## cassie

2:01 LB looking a little agitated...

Morning Renee




any snow on the forecast for you guys today?


----------



## Eagle

Hi Cassie, no snow thank goodness.


----------



## cassie

Nell down sternal again 2:31


----------



## cassie

Nell down sternal again 2:31am

stupid computer sorry girls.... didn't mean to double up my post

Glad no snow for you today


----------



## Eagle

How is your flood situation today Cassie?


----------



## weerunner

Thanks guys, it is 340 and I'm up. Had a very nice sleep. Fly still looks very unhappy. time for that girl to foal for goodness sakes. She's at day 326 today. Mind you poor old nell is at day 333 but her udder is not as big as Fly's.


----------



## Eagle

I am glad you got some sleep Amanda, the girls a have been quiet and Fly had a nice rest down sternal


----------



## Wings

Love your new little boy! Bit of a looker you have there!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda, no babies


----------



## weerunner

Oh well Renee, it is the weekend now and I'm rather partial to weekend foalings, so it may all be for the best. All udders are firm and warm/hot. LB is the only one with enough milk to test and she is testing at 40% (up from 10% last night) so that is a little encouraging anyways.

It is raining today, so we are all staying indoors. I'm off to work. Last two days around 1pm the internet messed up, so dont be worried if that happens again. I'll be home around 2 and will reset it then if it does go off.

Thanks so much Cassie for that sleep. I feel like I'm able to handle today's work and maybe a foaling tonight if the girls want to oblige.



Life is good.


----------



## weerunner

Opps, forgot to say thank you to Wings for your compliment on my new little guy. I said I would not be keeping any boys, but I gotta tell you; this one has me tempted. He has conformation and personality that shines through every time I look at him. Oh well, someone will get themselves a lovely show horse.


----------



## cassie

You are very welcome Amanda!  glad I could help... I will try watch when I can tomorrow but being a weekend it's a little harder, will definitley let you know when I'm watching so you can get some sleep speak to you in the morning night


----------



## weerunner

After work checks. Fly is acting extremely unhappy and uncomfortable.  Her nipples are filled, but still the milk is not testing ready. But there is quite a bit of it and it is begining to be oily and sticky. Ladybug is just watching Fly like a hawk and is going to drop the minute Fly starts her contractions, you all just mark my words. It will happen.



Anyways, I think for sure a weekend baby is in order.

Here's hoping anyways.


----------



## MeganH

Sounds GOOD!!


----------



## cassie

if you want to get some sleep Amanda just let me know... im in andout a bit today but i have to get some studying done at some stage



lol n the ironing pile is like a mountain so I'll let you know when I'm doing that so you can get some rest! I dnt know how you stay up like that every night for so long lol I would be dead! lol

sounds like both girls are definitley worth watching!!


----------



## weerunner

Cassie, I would love to have you take any shift you like. Just let me know and I'll arrange to sleep then. I've got a sore throat, and I know the lack of sleep is catching up with me. And the road is long in front of me right now. I dont think the girls are going tonight; but you just can't ever tell for sure.


----------



## cassie

Ok no worries



I have to go to the feed store n then I'll be back... It's too hot to do anything outside much... Will let you know when I get in so you can get some much needed sleep!!


----------



## atotton

Anyone else noticing Nell looking very uncomfortable?


----------



## weerunner

Thanks Cassie, you're a life saver/


----------



## weerunner

Atotton, Her udder has reached the size it as the day before she foaled her last foal. She is close, I'm predicting tomorrow, but maybe she thinks tonight is a good night. I willl go do a check on her in a bit.


----------



## cassie

ok Amanda I'm here reporting for duty!  get some sleep




very exciting news for Nell! wow they really are looking to go in the same night ahhh lol


----------



## weerunner

I swear that is what they are scheming to do. I'll just go out and do a quick check to make sure everyone is holding tight first.


----------



## cassie

sorry Amanda I have to step out for a bit, a neighbour has broken down and I have to take him home... so sorry be back asap


----------



## weerunner

Ok, checked everyone. Although Nellie and Fly's udders are now firmer and fuller than they were at suppertime, which is why they are so uncomfortable. But no one has milk that is indicating an imminent foaling. Will take the phone to bed with me. I'm just having a hot lemon drink (Neo Citron) to help my sore throat. I just can't afford to be sick right now.

thanks so much once again

Here are the udder pics

Fly






Nelie






LB


----------



## weerunner

That's ok Cassie, My lemon drink is very hot. IT will take a bit to cool enough to drink. No worries.


----------



## weerunner

Yup that's what I'm expecting. Just waiting for that thick, oily syrup of a milk and I'll be on high alert from then on in.


----------



## cassie

ok Im back watching again,

I'm sorry about that Amanda. have the girls up while I am doing the tills at work.


----------



## cassie

12:32am all girls standing quielty LB watching Fly.

all is quiet.





hope your getting some sleep!


----------



## cassie

Fly just gone down sternal. 12:54am... no signs of foaling as yet though... Ladbug just standing looking MASSIVE!!!!


----------



## cassie

Nell just gone down sternal as well... a few looks at tummy but seeming comfy... Fly still down sternal but not looking comfy at all... was semi sternal semi flat... look back at her tummy and movement of the tail... Ladybug grazing her stall.

Charming having a crink from mummy.

does he have white on him? or it is just baby fluff?


----------



## cassie

oops I mean to say drink* lol sorry


----------



## cassie

Fly back up standing 1:31am after a nice lay down... good girl Fly!


----------



## cassie

Nell back up now head down I'm guessing she is grazing... lol can't see her head


----------



## cassie

when you wake up Amanda you can have one of my blueberry muffins



you should see my setup hee hee have my laptop on the kitchen bench with your girls and a few others up and I'm making muffins while I watch hee hee lots of fun!


----------



## cassie

hope your having a good sleep Amanda, I have just asked Peggy to keep an eye on your girls while I quickly go feed my fur kids and make up Penny's bed... will try to be as quick as possible for you


----------



## Eagle

Morning Cassie, can I have a muffin for breakfast


----------



## cassie

Morning my friend



you sure can Renee



they are just out of the oven! I'll just put a little butter on it, and it will be all good... just hold on a sec


----------



## cassie

Here is your Morning Muffin Renee




enjoy


----------



## Eagle

you tease


----------



## cassie

Fly gone back down sternal 4:26am


----------



## weerunner

It's almost 5 am here and i've had a lovely sleep and my throat feels oh so much better. Thank you thank you girls. So, I guess last night was mostly uneventful huh?


----------



## cassie

Fly just rolled and got up, LB glared at her as if to say what on earth are you doing woman?! lol funny things!

morning Amanda, yep pretty good just a few rests LB hasn't been down at all that I have seen...

glad your throat is feeling better!

quick question... have you had a mare foal without an udder before and get the udder after?


----------



## Eagle

Hi Amanda, the girls were quiet and as Cassie said I didn't see LB go down tonight which is the only difference


----------



## weerunner

Ahh, then LB will likely go tonight. She always stands the whole night before she foals. I'm telling you, it's going to be insane tonight. So happy that I had a nice long sleep tonight. You guys are my saviours.

Renee. No I have not. My girls have always gone with full udders and milk that is at least oily and thick. Most of mine even make it to the white milk stage right before they go. We are textbook readers here.


----------



## Eagle

Breakfast, yummieeeeeeeeeeeee



Morning Amanda


----------



## weerunner

Morning! Udders are nice and big. And LB's milk is changing a bit. INstead of the first nonfoaling colour she is testing at the second one. One more step and she'd be a foaling range. So that is good news. The girls are at days 320-334 today. tonight and tomorrow night should be very interesting.


----------



## weerunner

Sorry guys, I turned them out for a few hours and turned the cameras off. My bad. I should have left the cams on so you can see that they are out. I'll put them in around lunch time probably.


----------



## Eagle

No worries Amanda we know you are home today


----------



## weerunner

\put them in for a couple hours so little Charming could lay down and sleep. He can't sleep out htere in the mud/snow. but it was so nice I decided they needed to go out again. So they are out until around suppertime when they'll come in for good. All the girls nipples are filling and I can get a sample of milk from everyone now, but no one is testing close to foaling yet. Sigh, we may not get a baby this weekend afterall. Mind you anything can happen in 24 hours. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I've had 2 naps today just in case tonight is the night.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I so hope that they 'go' for you this weekend Amanda - tonight would be good!!


----------



## weerunner

Well I've put them in for the night. All udders are bigger this evening than they were this morning, which is a good sign.

Here are their pics

Nellie






Fly






LB


----------



## bannerminis

Wow udders are looking good. I am going to vote LB first then Fly and then Nellie going by those but now that I said that its probably going to be in reverse order


----------



## MeganH

I say LB, Nellie then Fly.. just for fun


----------



## cassie

I'm going to go reverse and say Fly then LB then Nellie



lol 4:34am and they are standing quietly


----------



## Eagle

5.43 am and I say Diane, Megan followed by Cassie


----------



## AnnaC

Renee you are a hoot. LOL!!!

I'm not guessing except to say that maybe there will be instant triplets!!

All looking quiet right now though.


----------



## cassie

haha what? sorry guys my baby bump isn't big enough to be even ready yet LOL


----------



## MeganH

LOL


----------



## weerunner

Well, here we are. It is Sunday and no more babies.



The girls udders are all nice and full and firm, their vulvas are loose and hanging and deeply coloured. Their bums are jello-ish. There's nothing left to do but make some nice oily, sticky yellow thick milk. And there's no sign of that going on as of 8 this morning. there is a chance someone will do something over the day today and I MIGHT get a baby yet tonight. But my hopes of that are not as high as they were on Friday. Oh well, the little ones will arrive when they are ready and it is only getting nicer out as spring arrives, so I guess it's all good. Patience was never my biggest virtue.

On an interesting sidebar, Nellie yawned 10 times at me this morning, which usually means stage one is beginning, but not sure with her as her milk is not saying the same thing.

I'll be checking them every few hours today to see if there are any changes.


----------



## MeganH

Amanda- Is there any way you can take pictures from the back so I can see how your ladies udder look from behind?? Pretty please??





Cheers for babies tonight!!


----------



## vickie gee

I had to run, run, run, to get the betting window!!! Looks like the race is on...and maybe I should place my bet now before it ends in a tie/photo finish between LB and Fly and wait...whoa Nellie is gaining...looks like she will finish 2 lengths behind the tie.


----------



## weerunner

As requested, udder pics from behind.

LB






Fly






Nellie


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

That's a pretty full udder! Goodness, it shouldn't be long now.


----------



## bannerminis

You would have to think that LB must be pretty close now. And I am sticking to Fly then Nellie but they need to look a bit more like LB before the go I think but then they could get a spurt on and pass out LB


----------



## weerunner

Ironically , in order of gestation it would be Nellie at day 336, Fly at day 327 and Ladybug at day 321. We shall see, I guess. I just wish one would foal this weekend. Or even tomorrow morning. I've got them on call at work, I can call in at any moments notice if I think I need to stay home with the mares. But I need a good clear sign that I need to stay, otherwise I have to go to work. That;s the part that drives me insane.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you for the photos!

GOODNESS LB has a HUGE udder!!


----------



## Eagle

I have to take my car in tomorrow morning but I will go as early as I can so I am back to help watching.


----------



## MeganH

Nellie sure is a moody witch right now lol


----------



## cassie

8:22pm girls are all standing quietly. I am at the office today Amanda so I can watch while you get some sleep if you like



I will be headed out to the bank at around 11am my time which is about 9pm your time, but will let you know when I can watch so you can get some sleep





can you receive text msgs? I was going to try send you a test text to make sure I can get through... otherwise I can just call if the time comes...

do you have halter alarms on the girls?


----------



## weerunner

No halter alarms or text messaging capability either I'm afraid. I am the only one in my family without a cell phone





I had a nap today so I'm good until at least 12 my time. Afterwards I'll message you here and we'll arrange something.


----------



## cassie

ok well I will make sure I get the international code and everything just in case





sounds fine to me... that would be about 2pm my time... I can watch until 4pm when I have to pick up my little bro from school but then our lovely friend Renee should be around 

I will be on and off after that time...


----------



## cassie

ok I have worked out what should be the international code for me to ring you...

0011 1902 8831 427 hoping it will work.


----------



## weerunner

Sheesh, that is a pain. I would have thought you could just call my number

Dont call unless it is an emergency. I dont want you incurring a bunch of long distance charges.

I totally appreciate everything you're doing for my girls Cassie, and I sure hope Penny gives you a baby. If not this year then next. A year is not that long, goes by real fast.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Is that number good for any of us, like in the US, or is it specific to dialing from Australia? I'm pretty stupid when it comes to these things. I guess I'm not very chic or much of a jet-setter.


----------



## cassie

lol its alright Amanda Thank you. I'm at work so it would go on the business hee hee benefits of being the bosses daughter you know LOL

and its no problem at all



glad I can help!

Thanks I really don't mind either way... I just want to know LOL I have a dream stallion that I would love to put her to in the future... he is a little expensive but I think they would have a gorgeous baby together I think anyway



here is a pic of him if you wanted to take a look



he is from America 


what do you think Amanda?



don't know if I will put her to him straight away, I have another stallion (is across the road) he is pure black and I think I might put her to him for next year... I'll post a pic of him if you would like to see him?

all girls still standing quietly at 9:24pm


----------



## atotton

He is a nice looking stud. I think they'd have lovely foals!! If he was closer I'd breed him to one of my mares as well. lol I'd like to see the other stud too please.


----------



## cassie

Thank you



he is a Bond Dynamo Grandson





Hi Amanda!!



how are they tonight? I saw you let them out for a little bit thats nice for them hehe when LB went out Fly was desperate to follow! funny little thing.

hope you don't mind me posting these pics on her Amanda



oh theres Fly she says "mummy let me back out!! PLease?" hee hee cutie girl

This is Spellbound Dark Magic


----------



## atotton

THey are both lovely studs, I've got to say I am a sucker for black horses with snips though.



Hopefully at least one of these mares will pop tonight.


----------



## MeganH

Cassie both of those stallions are gorgeous!

I do hope we see another baby from these mares SOON


----------



## MeganH

I see Amanda is in with LB. Is she looking really close or something??


----------



## atotton

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## weerunner

I'm getting the feeling from LB that tonight or tomorrow night might be possible. She's just acting a little off, kicking her belly alot, and her milk is increasing in quantity and is much stickier tonight than this morning. She has foaled for me 2/5 times with her milk in the 40% range which is where she is now. So I'd say I'm going to watch her pretty close tonight.

Oh and I'd say both those stallions are quality boys Cassie. I'm breed her to either one and I'm sure you'd be pleased with the results.


----------



## cassie

Thank you Amanda, I am so lucky. The pure black one is across the road from me, and the dynamo one is just 20 minutes away!! so lucky hehe I know the owner of The blue eyed one will let me put Penny to him... for a price of course LOL I have to ask my neighbour if she will let me put Penny to Pig (the stallions name LOL) for a 2013 foal 

YAY very very exciting news! come on Ladybug!!!!!


----------



## weerunner

Hey Cassie, It is 1230 and I' m going out to do milk checks. If nothing looks exciting I may go for a bit of a sleep, are you still here?


----------



## weerunner

Well her milk is slowly getting stickier, but still not testing ready so I'm going to go for a nap. Have the phone beside my bed. Darn mare, I just cleaned her stall and before I got in the house, she pooped again. Oh well, it will have to stay there.


----------



## cassie

haha sorry Amanda, didn't get to the bank till late... I'm here now. get some rest...


----------



## weerunner

Thanks Cassie. It would not be good, for me to be sleeping thinking someone is watching when the darn camera wasn't even streaming. Not sure why that happens, but I think it is working now. On the bright side, we know the phone number works




. I'm just putting my heart back in my ribcage now, LOL, I jumped up outta bed like a madman.


----------



## cassie

ok so someone rang you? good, I went onto the nicker box... to find out if anyone was watching phew LOL it only just blanked out I was about to call when the other one called you


----------



## cassie

all is quiet I haven't seen any of your girls lying down at all tonight Amanda... they must be getting close!


----------



## cassie

I have finished work for the evening and am about to go home... I will keep your girls up Amanda while I am at home and i can probably wait till Renee gets back.,.. hope your car is ok Renee... Morning



to feed my fur kids... I can do some of the much needed ironing and watch my fave series Downton Abby 

lol I asked the girls on nicker box to keep an eye out.


----------



## Eagle

Morning all, it has taken me ages to read through all the pages





4.00am and the girls are hungry


----------



## cassie

Hi Renee



Fly just down sternal roll and stayed sternal


----------



## Eagle

Cassie are you watching cos my connection is playing up?


----------



## bannerminis

I have several ladies up and will be watching for the next while. All quiet with the ladies


----------



## cassie

yeah sorry Renee, I have had the girls up... just been in and out with making dinner and all the rest... sorry.


----------



## weerunner

Ok, morning updates. I cannot believe they are all still pregnant. But I'm getting over that.



So here are the udder pics for this morning.

LB






Nellie






Fly






Both Fly and LB have oily, getting thicker, sticky milk. Both are testing slightly above 40%, but not quite at the 85% we need to mean we are in foaling range.

Now the decision for today is go to work or stay home. I want to just stay home, but I feel that they really aren't going before tonight and that means a whole day of lost pay for maybe no good reason. Mind you , if I go to work (25 minutes from home), and a mare goes down to deliver, I likely wont make it in time to head off any positiioning issues (worst case scenario) or I'll miss the whole delivery (best case scenario). I've never missed a foaling yet, and I dont want my maiden Fly to be my first that is for sure. I'm going out to clean up the stalls and have a second look at them all. Then I'll decide. Anyone want to offer a quick opinion on what you would do?


----------



## Eagle

If you are worried stay home, you would never forgive yourself if something went wrong whilst you were at work. I will be here for 2 hours then I have to take the kids out and I won't be back until about 2.00pm cam time. maybe if someone else can cover whilst I am out but it still means you have a 25 minute drive and if they go quick you won't get there in time. That said they could be like this for a few days


----------



## weerunner

I know, it's the only part I dont like about foaling out these mares. I hate not being able to be there with them just in case. 

Alright, I've made my decision, it will be a compromise. I will work until 1230 and be home by 1. Of course I'll have them up on the computer at work and if anyone starts yawning or rolling, etc.. I'll head out right away. It's just that as you say Renee. They could be like this for another day or two without anything happening and a person does have to earn a living to keep this hobby afloat.


----------



## Eagle

I totally understand, I will be glued to the screen as much as I can and I will post here when I go out so that way you just have to watch them when I am away.


----------



## Eagle

I will be going out in 15 minutes, the girls are eating at the moment, it is 11.30am


----------



## MeganH

11:40 LB is scratching her face? only her butt is in view. She was in full view a minute ago and was dancing back and forth on her front legs.. she may have been scratching something I couldn't tell. now she is in full view and hoovering.


----------



## Eagle

12.30pm and I have just popped back to get changed and fly is down, I will watch her for a few minutes to check she is resting then I have to go and clean the stables


----------



## Eagle

Amanda you are back




now I can go, see you later


----------



## weerunner

thanks guys. I am back from work and everybody went out for about 1.5 hours. Now they are back in, as I find it hard to watch all 3 of them in the 2 acre paddock. LB's milk is now testing at 85%. This is more than she usually does before she foals, so I think tonight or tomorrow for certain now. I'm just going to grab a little nap in prep for the upcoming night.


----------



## Eagle

Amanda get a good rest cos I am here now until I go to bed at about 7.00pm your time and Anna is usually around for an hour or so after me.

Sweet dreams


----------



## weerunner

Perfect, that sounds good. Hopefully she waits until you are back on at 2am. She usually foals from 9 pm to 1am, but maybe she'll make an exception this time around.


----------



## Eagle

Well I do hope I don't miss it but as long as she and baby are healthy, that is what we are here for


----------



## Eagle

Fly is making me nervous cos she is stood in the sun and I can't see her


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Renee, that sun can be a bit of a menace at times! Hopefully Amanda can see her when we cant.

Looks like LB is very very close to foaling now - hopefully tonight????

Sending prayers for a smooth, safe foaling and a healthy baby Amanda. (sorry I dont post that much, I do keep checking on the girls but am 'in and out' so much that I can't be relied on to be there at the right moment!)


----------



## Eagle

I think the other girls would be looking at her if she was up to something but I am not comfortable, I wonder if I should call Amanda and ask her to close the barn door?


----------



## Eagle

I am glad you are there Amanda, I doubt you got much rest though, Fly was worrying me.


----------



## AnnaC

It is a bit worrying, but Amanda may want the door to stay open to give them more fresh air as they didn't get out for long today. However it really is not good when you cant see what might be going on. Perhaps a check with Amanda to tell her would be a good idea - at least she would know that we are not able to 'watch'?

*LOL!! All OK now!!*


----------



## weerunner

Hi all, back from my nap. The barn door is closed, it is the darn window that is glaring out Fly's stall. I'll put up a feed bag over it next time I'm out.

Good news, LB's milk is coming out in nice big oily drops testing at .....Are you ready (95%)!!!!!. She almost never gets there. So, I'm betting we will see the little one in 0-48 hours, but I'm thinking closer to within 12 hours.

Hope you all can get a chance to see her foal. But if not I'm going to be videoing it as usual and will post afterwards. Yeehaww!!!


----------



## MeganH

weerunner said:


> Good news, LB's milk is coming out in nice big oily drops testing at .....Are you ready (95%)!!!!!. She almost never gets there. So, I'm betting we will see the little one in 0-48 hours, but I'm thinking closer to within 12 hours.
> 
> Hope you all can get a chance to see her foal. But if not I'm going to be videoing it as usual and will post afterwards. Yeehaww!!!






COME ON LADYBUG!!


----------



## Eagle

Great, thanks Amanda


----------



## bannerminis

Ok I am praying for a little filly before midnight and then you can call it after me (its my bday today)


----------



## Eagle

* Happy Birthday Karina *


----------



## bannerminis

LOL thanks Renee the reason for the small print was to NOT make a big deal of it.

So I will be waiting for my present from LB of a little filly tonight


----------



## MeganH

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KARINA!


----------



## MeganH

Belly kicks and tail swishing from LB


----------



## cassie

Ooooo yay ladybug!!! I will have her up as soon as I get to work so very very exciting!! All these girls are making such good progress


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now, I hope I don't miss anything but if I do safe foaling


----------



## Wings

I'll be watching as much as I can this morning





Ladybug is my fav of the four so I hope I catch this foaling!


----------



## weerunner

She's probably my best bet for a pinto filly too. She's only had one colt ever, and she has had a pinto foal from a solid stallion(the filly in my avatar). Here's hoping. But in the end, a healthy, easy foaling is all I really want.


----------



## Wings

I love how a few months out from foaling we have 'The Wishlist' (e.g bucky filly, small, perfect movement, perfect face,etc) but as we get closer it tends to become "I hope we have a healthy filly!" and when you're waiting in days it quickly becomes "oh please just be healthy!"


----------



## weerunner

True enough. When it comes down to it, that's the biggy. The rest is all gravy. Mind you I love pinto gravy.


----------



## Wings

I love dilute gravy 

One of my colts was supposed to be a dilute



he broke the rules and came out BAY! He also came out a colt


----------



## Wings

Lot's of tail lifting going on.... is she thinking foal or fart?


----------



## vickie gee

What? No foal yet?? Sigh. I peeped in on them at 4:00 am...Fly was snoozing, LB & N were munching. After seeing pix of those bags I thought surely I would get in from work today to see who won the race. Oh, well. I gotta go do chores with mine. Elvis is being typical little boy trying rear up on backsides. So far my little 24" Sunny is his best target. Sunny is my special girl. She spent first six weeks of life at Texas A & M animal hospital. Soon when I start cutting back the numbers for my retirement Sunny continue to stay with me. Deciding who will stay and be her companion will be tuff...likely Breezy...I waited long enough for her...but then I love Elvis...but then Memphis was my first love...but then I always tell Newt he is my favorite (he is sweet).





Ok, enough stressing from me. When I come back in this evening I want to see some action from these preggers here!!!

What is with "gravy"? I know I missed something. Let me in on the secret.

Oh,oh,oh and I ordered 3 halters today. A little black and red newborn for Elvis, a blue with zebra accent size foal for Breezy (and Elvis to graduate into, resisted the pink), and an orange with fireballs size small for Sunny.


----------



## Wings

LOL I think the gravy comment started about 4 posts up? I dunno



it's easy to miss something on these threads!

That's one really long fart LB! Come on, show me your baby before I have to go and get some work done


----------



## cassie

Fly just gone down sternal 7:53pm


----------



## cassie

Ladybug down sternal!!!


----------



## bannerminis

I think LB is actually going to explode LOL. She is going to do a mini version of Ailen and have that baby just burst out of her LOL


----------



## atotton

Ther's some big rolls from LB,a couple tail swishes and she's up again... must of been another fart.


----------



## cassie

Amanda braiding her tail!! Fly keeps looking at her tumym!!

I think you better braid Fly's tail too Amanda just in case!! lol


----------



## bannerminis

Looks like she is getting a makeover for the big event. Fly is not looking too comfy either


----------



## weerunner

Cassie, I was watching Fly out of the corner of my eye. You may be right about that. LB's milk is white!!!!! This is it girls. Hold on to your hats.


----------



## cassie

yippee so very exciting!!!! I am glued to the screen!! hmm I wonder if anyone else can do the banking for me?? lol I wonder what excuse I could give LOL maybe I should go into the bank real early lol


----------



## cassie

two really big rolls from Fly and she is up... lol Diane I was getting worried too lol


----------



## cassie

YAY Fly's getting her tail braided too


----------



## atotton

:yeahBring on the babies!!!







:BigGrin


----------



## cassie

haha yep, shows how good we are hehe good teamwork Diane! lol


----------



## AnnaC

Fly looks as though she is hoovering in case she never gets fed again - sure sign of a foal coming in some of my mares!! LB is just tail twitching - cant see more of her than her backside and tail!!

Sorry girls but is is now past midnight here and I'm bushed. Wishing you the best of luck Amanda with two smooth, safe foalings and two lovely healthy babies.

Good luck!!


----------



## cassie

so Amanda am I safe to risk heading to the bank? or are the immienent and I should stay around...?

I just found out that my friend is going to be having a baby a little girl!! this is so exciting her husband has cancer and its pretty bad and they have been trying for a while so this is excellent news!!! can't wait

sorry Amanda hehe just so excited!

I was wondering what you were still doing awake Anna! yes you should get some rest! I'm pretty sure you will see a new baby if not two when you wake up in the morning! very exciting!


----------



## weerunner

Cassie, I thinkyou are safe to go to the bank, but in the next few hours, I think there will be action


----------



## cassie

ok will go right now



can't miss these girls foaling!

Nellie soing some major butt rubbs! she doesn't want to be left out


----------



## weerunner

Because of all the butt rubbing from nell, I went out and tested her. She now at 85% chance. So this is going to be quite the night for me.


----------



## MeganH

Good lord!!


----------



## weerunner

LOL, I guess I'll just camp out there all night. Good thing I have lots and lots of towels.


----------



## Wings

Back with my eyes glued to the screen!

Until the farrier gets here anyway



I bet he arrives and no one will have foaled and when I get back in there will be two foals!


----------



## weerunner

Or three...


----------



## Wings

Here's hoping!



Get it all nice and out of the way for you in one sweep of healthy trouble free foalings!


----------



## weerunner

They'd better be trouble free, if I'm going to have 3 going at once. ONe at a time, all in one night would be ok though.


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW! I can't miss all this action. I'm Glued


----------



## MeganH

LOL I love sitting here watching LB rip apart her hay with her ears pinned back


----------



## weerunner

I shouldn't have given her that hay. she is not keeping her mind on the job at hand.


----------



## MeganH

I'm gonna have to go to bed soon, lets see some babies in the next 30 minutes!


----------



## cassie

I'm back!! YAY ok girls



we are more then happy for you to foal now!!

WOW go Nell! lol

is Fly testing at 85% aswell?

sure is going to be one very busy night for you amanda!!


----------



## cassie

she sure is uncomfy tonight!! holding her tail up whenever she walks and has a real waddle to her


----------



## MeganH

I need to get to sleep



Best wishes for safe foalings tonight!


----------



## cassie

Fly just went down sternal... !!! but I don't see any pushing...




come on Fly! lets get this happening here! please!


----------



## vickie gee

Yeah, Fly is snoozing I suppose. I want to watch longer...but I am going sternal. G'night all.


----------



## cassie

Night Vickie...

well Fly did get up but is back down sternal again now... come on baby you aren't meant to be sleeping your meant to be foaling!!


----------



## weerunner

I so wanna go out there and kick some butt. They're all testing ready but no one wants to go first. I know what they're doing, they are waiting until Renee comes back. Well that shouldnt' be long now.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Amanda, have you seen that emoticon they have on MareStare? The one with the smiley using a plunger to suck the foal outta the backside of the mare??? It's hilarious! I think you need one of those!


----------



## weerunner

I can't believe they are all just eating away, LA LA LA, like nothing is going on. Wait, nothing is going on! Grrrr.


----------



## Wings

HURRY UP GIRLS! The farrier is due! Which means he might get here in an hour





Actually let's all turn our backs for two seconds, it might trick them


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Ladybug seems a little crabby I thought. That might be a good sign? Or maybe I'm just trying to find a sign where there is none!lol


----------



## cassie

this sign Parmela? I love it! its so much fun hehe

yeah she sure is swishing her tail alot! Nell just had a go of it then too!! come on girls!!!


----------



## cassie

have to go pick up my little bro! wow the time has flown LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yep Cassie, that's the one! Cracks me up.


----------



## weerunner

I dont know how she is holding out like this but I almost believe that she is not going to foal tonight. But I dont dare give up on her just in case. Her milk is white now, there's just no more progress can be made in that area. What the heck is she waiting for?


----------



## Eagle

ok girls I am up now so lets get this show started.


----------



## cassie

I'm back for a little while... I see Fly down sternal... she doesn't really look like foaling tonight





Hi Renee


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> ok girls I am up now so lets get this show started.


Morning Sunshine!

I've got to be up in 5 hours so I need to go to sleep. But I can't take my eyes off the cams! I've even brought the puter into the bedroom. Oy!


----------



## Eagle

Parmela off to bed you go now, I will watch the girls



You could leave the barn alarm up if you want to see them foal.

Sweet dreams


----------



## weerunner

Nope, Fly has stopped her milk production but the other two girls have streams of it when you collect it. i'M glad your back Eagle, now LB can go ahead and foal


----------



## Wings

I come back from trimming hooves and expected babies! Not happy girls!

Everyone go and make a cup of tea, everything always happens when I'm halfway through making a cup of tea.


----------



## Eagle

the kettle is on


----------



## weerunner

You know, I think I will do just that. I'm just driving myself nuts watching her do nothing anyways


----------



## weerunner

I've kinda given up on her foaling tonight, but have to tough it out just in case. The good news is she'll foal tomorrow. I've never had the milk strips be wrong. There WILL be a foal by tomorrow night.


----------



## Eagle

you definitely won't have to wait for long that is for sure


----------



## Eagle

I haven't seen her down sternal like that in days


----------



## Eagle

she is looking good and I have to take Alby to school in 20 minutes



would it be bad of me to tell a 4 year old to walk to school on his own


----------



## Eagle

down and looking positive, safe foaling Amanda


----------



## cassie

is she foaling?! she certainly looks interesting!!

I can see Amandas shadow... come on LB!


----------



## cassie

I see the sac... I think?

Parmela are you still here? I hope so!


----------



## cassie

and down again! come on girl you can do it! hope everything is ok Amanda...

Charming is going to get a new brother or sister really soon! YAY


----------



## Eagle

feet


----------



## cassie

poor Fly doesn't really know whats going on...


----------



## Wings

Watching!


----------



## cassie

Amanda is helping... come on LB your getting there!


----------



## cassie

congrats Amanda and Ladybug!! on your gorgeous new baby!!!


----------



## Wings

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## cassie

is it pinto??


----------



## Wings

I love the first mare and foal kiss.


----------



## cassie

I think I see spots!! and a dark head and a white blaze!!! how very exciting!!! hi Baby!!!



its a filly YAY!!! exactly what mummy ordered!


----------



## Wings

FILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

she looks so beautiful Amanda!!! n mummy Ladybug is already saying hello what a good mummy!

I think Amanda loves her new baby!


----------



## cassie

LB is up and licking her new baby


----------



## cassie

look at those markings OMG just gorgeous!

and she is up!!! what lovely long legs she has!!!  so cute!!!


----------



## cassie

YAY jacket for the new baby girl... oh wait Renee hasn't seen her yet... I saw Amanda taking pics so I'm sure she will put them up once she is done loving her new baby!


----------



## bannerminis

I cant believe I actually got to see it. I turned on phone first thing to see things warming up and then out and turned on laptop and watched while I made kids lunches. I hope I havent forgotten anything LOL

Congrats on your new little filly. She is LOUD


----------



## AnnaC

Oh fabulous!! Well done Ladybug!! Many congrats Amanda!! Welcome to the world little baby!!

Off now to check on the cam so I can get a view of our new little girl.

Come on Fly - your turn NOW!!


----------



## Eagle

CONGRATS LB and Amanda, she is adorable






Hurry up with the pics. lol


----------



## cassie

she is so adorable! and quite tall.. I think? can't wait to see the pics of the gorgeous new addition





yeah come on Fly its your turn now honey!

she has more of a white face then a blaze! she is so lovely! I wonder if she has blue eyes?


----------



## Eagle

it looks like she has a hat on


----------



## weerunner

Chestnut pinto filly!!! You cant ask for more than that. She already found the nipples and is slurping up breakfast. Yay. Will post pics a little later on.


----------



## Eagle

Don't take too long with those photos or you will have a riot on your hands


----------



## weerunner

Didn't get many pics of her without jacket as she was so cold, poor soul. Wow, \I'm over the moon with this one. No blue eyes though.


----------



## Eagle

Is that a medicine cap?


----------



## weerunner

No the chestnut goes down along bothsides of her face.


----------



## Eagle

ok thanks, she is gorgeous


----------



## weerunner

I was floored when I saw her and then when I found out she's a filly. bit of a dream come true for me. Ladybug knows how to give me lovely fillies. This will be her third here,and is most likely keeper #3.


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> Don't take too long with those photos or you will have a riot on your hands


Ooooooh I haven't rioted over foal photos in ages!

*RIOT!!!!*


----------



## Wings

Oh I took too long and now my riot is wasted





She is a stunner!


----------



## bannerminis

She is beautiful and not surprised she is a keeper.

I cant believe how quick she is at having brekkie and moving around. I think the fillies are way ahead of the boys when they are born.

So who do you think is next


----------



## Eagle

Let the riot begin


----------



## Eagle

Amanda it looks like her rug has swung round


----------



## vickie gee

:FirstPrize



:FirstPrize



:FirstPrize Way to go Ladybug! Seems there were some excited ladies watching you. Wow, this is good news to wake up to. Looks like a definite keeper. When my screen came up I immediately saw a foal blanket walking around in LB's stall. Sip of coffee and



I thought medicine hat as well then read posts. She is stunning! I expect when I get home today there will be yet another new



for Fly. Wish I could log on at work but cannot.



but anyhow I am for you this after more coffee:






:HappyBounce


----------



## cassie

she is just adorable!!! big congratulations Amanda!

and I agree I think her rug has flipped round poor bbay girl...

oh how cute she is trying to work out how to lie down!!! hi cutie baby girl!!

hmmm, Nell is down sternal with alot alot of tail swishing going on... hmmm maybe she feels left out... come on Nell


----------



## weerunner

Her blanket was not swung round but rather LB had flipped the bottom portion of it up so she could lick her little bottom. I fixed it. Everyone has breakfast and is staying put. Now, can anyone watch Nellie. she's tested at 95% and foaling range now. and I just must have a couple hours sleep.


----------



## weerunner

Is anyone out there watching for the next couple hours?


----------



## cassie

I wish I was but I need to sleep too sorry Amanda... Renee should be... Cooee Renee you around? wow I bet Nellie is going to go while I'm sleeping safe foaling Amanda if she does!!


----------



## cassie

I just msgd Renee Amanda



she is watching while doing the ironing so isnt posting much... But she is watching for you  thanks Renee!!

Amanda I hope to see another gorgeous foal in your stable when i wake up tomorrow... What are you hoping for from Nellie??


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Amanda I was watching but not posting as I am ironing. Sweet wonderful Cassie sent me a text message to tell me to post



thanks Cassie


----------



## Eagle

9.00am and Nell is down sternal resting

10 minutes later and she is up


----------



## MeganH

WOOOHOOOOO!!! Congratulations on your new FILLY Ladybug!


----------



## weerunner

Thank you Renee and Cassie. It's funny, I'm totally exhausted but finding it hard to sleep knowing I've got a new little one out there and another one close on it's heels.

I'm going to go back and try again though. thanks all


----------



## Eagle

I bet you are excited



perhaps you will be able to sleep later. I am around for a few more hours today.


----------



## MeganH

what time is it for you, Renee?


----------



## Eagle

it is 1.30 here


----------



## MeganH

Fly is down flat 9:37am


----------



## Eagle

MeganH said:


> Fly is down flat 9:37am


yeah she is making me nervous


----------



## weerunner

Nellies milk is skim milk white and tests on the extreme end of foaling range for both tests. We will have a baby by 7 pm tonight according to the test results.


----------



## Eagle

ok so I am off to do my stuff so I will be back in time


----------



## MeganH

Yay! Please do try to get some rest!


----------



## weerunner

Ok, I'm going back to sleep, but I just had to get some dry pics of Blossom ( I think that is going to be her name). Man, her white sure does show up well on the cam page. It's all my eye sees.


----------



## MeganH

SO PRETTY!!


----------



## atotton

Man is she a looker. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## weerunner

Here is the link to Ladybug's foaling video. Enjoy.


----------



## Eagle

oh wow thanks Amanda




I loved the way she looked back after 2 pushes to see if it was all over





When you put the cam down you moved her legs, was she a bit blocked? what did you do? sorry for asking but I need to learn. I really wasn't much help to Britt so I need to get as much info as possible


----------



## MeganH

Nellie was just pawing and looks like shes grazing..

Thanks for posting another video! LB did a good job!


----------



## weerunner

Renee, I believe we had a bit of a shoulder lock. When one leg falls a little too far behind the other, the shoulder gets caught up on the pelvic bone and everything stops moving. I could tell that's what was going on because the more she pushed the further behind that little leg kept getting. To fix, is easy, just move the one forward leg back a smidge and then there is more room for the second leg to slide back into proper position. If I see something I suspect is not right I get in there and fix it right away. I'd rather do that than leave it and have the foal wedged in so tight he cannot be readjusted. Also you might have noticed at the first when she was pushing and nothing was coming and there was no amniotic sack showing inside, there was a bump near her anus. I pushed that bump(foot) in and down and it immediately slid down to the proper exit. If she continued to push and the foot kept trying to exit the anus, eventually you can get a rectal tear and that is bad news for the mare. I'm a hands on foaler, some dont' like it, but Ive never had issues with getting my mares rebred, so I guess I"m not hurting them and maybe I'm helping. I like to think so anyways.

LOL long blurb. I'm a bit passionate about foaling. LOVE IT!


----------



## weerunner

Diane, I dare not move the mares. They are positioned in the stalls according to who is above who in the hierarchy of the herd. Nellie and Marcella are very low and Ladybug (being the daughter of the alpha mare) is very high, Fly being her daughter is also high up. Hopefully when fly's babe is born, things will settle nicely.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Amanda, I bet we could both chat for hours about foaling, you could teach me loads



I am so hoping that one of you lovely ladies will be around when Britt foals so you can talk me through it. I am going to be a total wreck


----------



## bannerminis

That is very interesting about the bump near her anus.

This happened to someone only a couple of wks ago (big mare) and apparently the mare went into labour 3 wks early and showed no signs. When they got to her she was having some difficulty but they failed to notice that the protruding legs were coming through the Anus and by the time they realized there was a lot of damage done. The foal was dead and the poor mare was in a terrible state. They could have tried surgery but the vet said there was no guarantee as she was in such a bad way and there was so much damage. So in the end they put the poor girl to sleep.

It was a friend who told me this as her friends had called her to the birth. She was so distraught over what she saw.

I do believe in letting nature do its thing but if you spot something or the mares needs that little bit of extra help then if you know what you are doing then why not help.

You did a wonderful job with LB and she obviously trusts you and was probably glad of the help.


----------



## Eagle

how terribly sad


----------



## weerunner

Yes, rectal tears can be an awful mess. Especially if the foaling attendants are not there or are not aware it happened, it is not obvious there was a problem until days later when the fecal matter has entered the mares uterus and vagina and the infection can be deadly or at least very costly to fix. Better to guide that first foot out if you see it going in the wrong direction. I'm not expert, but I'm a biologist by nature and by education and this kind of thing interests me greatly.


----------



## MeganH

Love reading all these stories to learn from. So sad when things go wrong... I hate hearing anything has.. I like to try to learn from everything though. I am getting so nervous for my first foaling..

I LOVE all of this foaling stuff.. I always wanted to be a vet and everyone (including the vets I worked for) told me it was my calling. I had my kids and they are most important and the schooling scares me now though. I could research and watch and ask questions on this all day. I bred chinchillas back before I had my daughter and loved it... it all is just so interesting to me.


----------



## vickie gee

*My starz above! I come in and Blossom has blossomed to looking a couple of weeks old! What an adorable long legged not quiet medicine hat gal she is (medicine hats being my fav, then leopards, then snow cap appy, none of which I have). And Fly has flopped down with ears back trying to get a pre-foaling nap. Hope I don't miss out...I have to get a little yard mowing done before rain hits again. OOOOOOOOOH that baby is pretty. *


----------



## Joanne

Just love your foal Penny....


----------



## weerunner

Update as of 420pm. Nellies milk is snow white and she's been yawning all day off and on. fly's milk is just starting to turn white and is testing in the foaling range at 85% now. So we may get two but we will most definitely get one more tonight. I'm so tired, but for some reason could not sleep a wink today. Oh well, after tonight I WILL sleep.

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my little Blossom. I just can't believe my luck. Please God that everything continues in a healthy safe foaling mode.


----------



## bannerminis

Thats great that they are all progressing. Hope you get some sleep. I will be watching till I go to bed and will flick it on first thing in the morning when I get up.


----------



## Eagle

lets hope they go soon, we can all enjoy the new babies for a bit and then all off to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MeganH

Nellie seems to be getting close. Come on, girl!


----------



## Eagle

Yes it looks like Amanda has decided to



lets hope she took plenty of


----------



## Eagle

here we go








for a safe foaling


----------



## vickie gee

Eagle said:


> here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a safe foaling


Either a false alarm or prelude???


----------



## Eagle

I have powers, just you see


----------



## vickie gee

Eagle said:


> I have powers, just you see


I have to go pull weeds and cut down dead trees so c'mon Nellie I just stepped inside for tea.


----------



## atotton

GO TIME FOR NELLIE?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!BABY ON THE WAY!!


----------



## vickie gee

Guess I will hang around.


----------



## atotton

Let's go NEL!!!!!!!!!!






:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Eagle

now that is not a good position


----------



## vickie gee

Saw a foot.


----------



## Eagle

PERFECT !


----------



## Eagle

CONGRATS


----------



## atotton

5:58 and it out! YAy NELLIE!!!


----------



## vickie gee

Whew. I mean yay.


----------



## Eagle

colt yippee a friend for Charming


----------



## vickie gee

vickie gee said:


> I have to go pull weeds and cut down dead trees so c'mon Nellie I just stepped inside for tea.


This calls for cheesecake!


----------



## atotton

Is he a bay boy?


----------



## Eagle

pass the cheesecake


----------



## vickie gee

I thought I saw white on the face...we want to know!!


----------



## Eagle

oops Nell is not happy, you be careful Amanda


----------



## Eagle

photos soon, good girl


----------



## atotton

I also thought I saw white, I wonder if it could of been the camera and lighting playing tricks.


----------



## vickie gee

vickie gee said:


> I thought I saw white on the face...we want to know!!


Wrong...mostly white with the dark at head and rear?


----------



## Eagle

I have to put Alby to bed, I be back soon (I hope)


----------



## bannerminis

Well DARN IT. I go and leave the computer for 1/2 an hr to get kids ready for bed and to feed my fur kids and there is a foal and I missed it.

Well congrats again they sure are flying out fast and furious now. Just fly to let her baby take flight lol


----------



## vickie gee

That Nell sho nuff likes to eat. She was eating, had a foal, now back to eating.




Reminds me of me.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh brilliant - another baby!! Congratulations Amanda and well done to Nell!!

Now we need Fly to perform tonight and then Amanda can get a good night's sleep!!


----------



## Eagle

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Eagle

I wonder how Fly is testing? she didn't like it very much


----------



## cassie

Congratulations Amanda! I missed it as I was taking little bro to school... but he looks so cute! can't wait to see the pictures of him!!

Blossom is just absoloutly adorable! love her name!



Charming and Blossom and ... ?? lol

can't wait to see the pics of your new little man! yipee so very exciting!

can I ask did you ever do the ring test on them? just curious if it was right or not... lol


----------



## Eagle

I doubt we will get an update from Amanda, I bet she will be in the barn playing with her new baby for hours


----------



## vickie gee

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh how cute!!! The little boy is wearing "pink" -- I hope this doesn't give him an identify crisis!!!
> 
> Or maybe it's red and just looks pink on cam?


Not sure...looks like he's wearing a tu-tu



Poor Amanda. She has been delivering more babies than a maternity ward and we are critiquing his clothes.


----------



## Eagle

Well Amanda is wearing pink too so maybe she was hoping for a filly


----------



## Wings

I knew she would foal when I was clipping!


----------



## cassie

can we please see some piccies of your new little man!!!??


----------



## bannerminis

So where is fly at now I wonder. Is there anymore progression since the last report?


----------



## cassie

hmm I was wondering the same thing...

If you want some rest at all Amanda, I can go do the banking early again... just let me know...

how is Fly? and where are the pics of the new baby??!!


----------



## MeganH

Nellie foaled right after I left to go to the feed store to get a foal blanket lol

CONGRATS on your new boy, Nellie and Amanda!

I can imagine Amanda is so pooped from all the action in the past few days.


----------



## weerunner

New little man is finally nursing without help. His name is Terre, named by my daughter. I'm afraid I haven't got any pics of him dry yet as it is so cold out there right now. I will post some tomorrow, or later tonight. I've been awake for 39 hours now and I'm loosing steam big time.

Cassie, I would love to get a little sleep. Please let me know when I can crash!


----------



## weerunner

Forgot to add that Fly is testing at 95% and foaling range for the next 0-12 hours. So we've got some staying awake to do yet.

New boys name is Terre Neuve, Terre for short, named by my 20 year old daughter. I do believe he might be a buckskin.


----------



## atotton

Oh a buckskin!!!



If you ever plan to sell him give me a shout!! lol



That's the colour I want for my next one.


----------



## Wings

Looking forward to pics when you are well rested!


----------



## cassie

WOW a buckskin!! how exciting!! can't wait for piccies!!

and YAY for Fly! wow you couldn't have planned that any better hey Amanda 

going to the bank now hopefully will be back before Fly foals


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW! How awesome. Of course I've missed all three of them so maybe I'll catch Fly tonight. They are so cute running around their mommas. Congratulations!!! They are so precious.


----------



## weerunner

I dont know much about colours though guys, so he could be something else. Who knows. Here he is












I'll get better ones tomorrow.


----------



## atotton

Very cute little Terre. He looks like a light bay to me but it could be the lighting. Congrats!!


----------



## Wings

Is the sire the chestnut pinto?

If so this little darling can only be bay as you need a cream gene on one parent to get a bucky



Looks like a light little bay! Can't wait to see some outside pics of him!


----------



## cassie

naw so cute!! what a gorgeous little man!! I am no colour expert so I will leave that to the others but heis cute!!


----------



## weerunner

Are you still around Renee?


----------



## Eagle

Ok i am awake or at least i think i am.


----------



## cassie

Fly down sternal... doesn't look like she is pushing... half roll... might be the start!! I see Amandas feet good luck!! yep she is starting!! Amanda is their with video camera!! YAY


----------



## cassie

pleas be careful Amanda, looks like Fly has been trying to give you a few little kicks! good luck Fly and Amanda!! I really hope all goes well!

I love seeing Ladybug and Blossom just quietly watching! so cute!


----------



## cassie

come on Fly Honey!! you can do it!!!


----------



## cassie

I hope everything is ok Amanda... come on baby!


----------



## cassie

YAY there it is!!! a gorgeous little dark baby



oh how lovely!

well done Amanda and Fly!! gosh I think I held my breath the whole time!!

...poor Fly looks exhausted! what a good girl she was!!


----------



## cassie

its a COLT!!!!!! wow congrats to Fly and Amanda! a lovely little dark colt!


----------



## Eagle

Congrats Amanda and Fly, wow what a fab year


----------



## weerunner

Man it was tight in there. Thank goodness he was positioned correctly, there was no room for repositioning. Placenta took quite awhile to pass, but did at 5 am my time. Whew, I'm done in. He hasn't drank yet but heis in the right place and trying, wont' take him long to find it now.


----------



## weerunner

He's solid black,not a spot of white anywhere. His name is Hattrick, because he was foal number 3 in 24 hours and also colt number 3 in the month of March. Seems to be a fine, small little guy. Wont be over 34 thats for certain.


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Another load of congratulations coming your way Amanda - and to Fly too!!

What an exciting first half of March this has been - think about it Amanda, in a few hours you will be able to actually SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!

Well done you!


----------



## bannerminis

Congrats on your new boy Amanda. What an amazing 24hrs you have had.

I tuned in at 5am my time and Fly was only grazing but when I tuned in just after 7 and there was a foal LOL

You have earned your sleep big time.


----------



## vickie gee

Wow. Amazing. Congrats Amanda and Fly! 4 new babies! Glad the little guy is here safe and sound. Will check for pictures after work. I bet you are zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. I know you need to be.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congratulations Amanda.and Fly. What an awesome job. Four beautiful babies. Yeah it's sleeeeeeep time.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda, these babies sure are fun to watch



they have all been running around


----------



## MeganH

CONGRATS FLY and Amanda!!!


----------



## atotton

Congrats you two!!!!!


----------



## weerunner

Hey all, I'm at work today. I got 3 hours sleep after Fly delivered her placenta (took 2 hours) last night. I'm not on the top of my game, but it is nice to have some semblance of a routine again. I'm going to try to get some nice dry pics of everyone when I get home. You all deserve a huge pat on the back for supporting me and my girls in this crazy month. Thank you all so much. I would never ever have made it if I hadn't had people willing to watch for me while I got much needed naps. Check back later today to see all the gorgeous babies without their pjs on.


----------



## Eagle

You are welcome Amanda, I am so happy that we all did such a great job


----------



## weerunner

Alright here are some pictures of the 3 newest additions.

Blossom






Terre






Hat trick


----------



## Eagle

I am speechless, they are just way to cute for words. Congratulations once again on all your new babies. Give the girls a big hug and a carrot from Aunty Renee


----------



## cassie

They are just absoloutly gorgeous Amanda! you must be thrilled!!

Blossom just absoloutly takes my breath away she is SO lovlely!! and your two new boys are so handsome! well done girls! as Renee said they all deserve carrots and cuddles and kisses for their wonderful effort!

so Amanda did you have any more mares due this year? I was thinking you might have had one or two? but I could be wrong LOL

Congrats again!! hi cutie babies!!! <3


----------



## MeganH

They are all gorgeous, Amanda! You and your mares did awesome this year! Congratulations again!


----------



## bannerminis

OMG those babies are so cute I could eat them up. Congrats again on the safe arrival of all your babies


----------



## a mini dream come true

Amanda They are so adorable! Congrat! once again.


----------



## atotton

They are all gorgeous!!!!


----------



## atotton

What are theie birth heights?


----------



## weerunner

I've only had a chance to measure Charming and he was 23 inches, going to be a tallish one that guy. the others are less tall than that for sure, but havne't measured them. I will do that tomorrow.

Cassie, yes I have Buffy and Carmel due in late June, early July. Both bred to the same stallion.

Here are Buffy and Carmel.


----------



## cassie

oh they are both gorgeous!! I love Buffy!

Diane Spot alert!!!! lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh your babies are gorgeous Amanda - again many congratulations and thank you for the pictures.

Hope all goes well with your other two girls.


----------



## vickie gee

They are all so cute and special!


----------



## weerunner

Hello and good morning to you all. I finished downloading Terre's delivery video. So here is the link;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDySkGa3E5A Please ignore the buckskin remarks, people have helped me to see the error of my ways, Charming and Terre are both lovely little bays.

I'm afraid Fly's foaling did not get videotaped because it was a tight one and she needed my hands more than the camera did.

Diane here is the stud's picture. NOt a very good one I'm afraid. He was not fully shedded out and hadn't been groomed.


----------



## weerunner

I was asked for the little ones birth heights. Here they are : Charming 23inches, Terre - 22.5 inches, Blossom - 23 inches and little Hat Trick - 21 inches.


----------



## cassie

yay very nice heights Amanda



can we see some new piccies on all 4 of your babies!!?? and how are your upcoming girls going??


----------



## Eagle

I saw a new pic of Blossom on FB and she is just stunning! Come on Amanda share some new pics


----------



## bannerminis

I 2nd that I would love to see new pics too


----------



## weerunner

Ok guys, I've got no problem showing off my new babies. I will upload a bunch tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## weerunner

Sorry guys, I though you all were too busy with the actual foaling mares, so I did not update here anymore. I'm only too happy to share my little blessings with you. Yesterday they all went out in the corral together. The babies would run near to each other and run away, wont be long before they are running together and the momma's wont be able to keep track of them at all. A bit of a sidebar about Nature vs Nurture. These 4 foals could not be more different from each other even though they were born in the same environment with the same treatment. Charm is a rock solid people lover. He does not fright, he comes right over for love and cries when you leave his stall. He wil make an amazing cart horse and he has the height and movement to boot.


----------



## cassie

he is adorable! look at that stance!! he is just absoloutly wonderful!! you must be so proud of him!

can we see a video of the kids running together...? please?? lol

n you know we LOVE photos and want to be kept up to date with how the babies are going!!!


----------



## weerunner

Blossom is also a people person, but she loves to kick and nip and act the bad girl. She shows no fear of life and what it throws at her,


----------



## weerunner

Terre wants so very badly to be brave but it does not come natural to him.&nbsp; He watched me constantly for the first few days, I could see he wanted to come and get love like he saw Charming doing, but he couldn&#39;t do it.&nbsp; But now on Day 6 he comes over right away at a cautious pace, and will let me tickle all parts of his body and loves it too.&nbsp; He does the baby foal chomping motion with his jaw to show submission.&nbsp; He will need alot of my attention over the next 4 months to make sure he continues in this positive path.</P>


----------



## weerunner

Hat Trick is our shy guy. He spent the 1st 3 or 4 days hiding behind mom or in the corner of the stall, far away from me. I had to move very carefully with him. I started standing at moms side and reaching over her to tickle his mane, he eventually accepted this and today he came over and let me pat his face, neck and chest before he skipped away only to turn around and come back. So I am winning him over. This one is a teddy bear. He'll be ~31 inches full grown I estimate.









</


----------



## weerunner

Cassie I didnt take any videos of them running as they were all doing it individually so hard to catch them at it. But as soon as they discover each other and start playing I'll get it on tape.


----------



## MeganH

YAY! LOTS of pictures! They are all precious! Their moms will really have a handful when they run around with eachother. so cute!


----------



## Wings

Congrats! Love the name, he looks like he must be hugged! Such a cutey!

These girls will never NOT want updates



:rofl Trust me  My next foaling thread will probably be hijacked by the yearlings!!


----------



## cassie

hehe I'm so glad you have figured it out Bree LOL 

Amanda they are just SOOO cute!! I love them all, what personalities each have already! thank you SO much!

yeah and please keep us updated


----------



## AnnaC

Amanda your babies are gorgeous - thanks for the pics and update, and yes, we all like to follow baby development and news long after just watching the birth! So do keep in touch please.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Amanda we get very attached to these little ones so please keep popping in for updates with pics.



They are all adorable!


----------



## weerunner

Thanks guys, I just love them all!!


----------



## little lady

What a beautiful bunch of foals you have!


----------



## MeganH

I can't wait for a video!!


----------

